#juju-gui 2012-10-18
<tveronezi> goodspud: good morning! We want the dropdown box for our units filter instead of the current buttons? https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B6l8lFdCRvtqS19SYWQ2MzU3cFU/edit  
<goodspud> Drop down box has been superceeded by the filter buttons
<tveronezi> ok... tkx.
<goodspud> I'll get mattchap to upload the assets...
<goodspud> If I ever see him again... he's gone AWOL
<gary_poster> has anyone tried to see how trunk is today?  I'm somewhat frightened to see what I will have to do to fix up my branches in progress...
<gary_poster> looks like we have a regression in the stylesheet per nick's bug 1068035
<frankban> gary_poster: the latest branch from me and teknico disappeared from trunk: https://code.launchpad.net/~frankban/juju-gui/preserve-zoom/+merge/130087
<gary_poster> frankban, :-( .  Could you please remerge it?  Yesterday was pretty messy.
<gary_poster> frankban, ooh, wait a sec
<gary_poster> hazmat, did you say there was a problem with that branch?  Is it omitted purposefully? ^^^
<gary_poster> frankban, hopefully for his sake hazmat is not awake yet ;-)
<frankban> gary_poster: np, I can wait :-)
<gary_poster> frankban, but anyway, yesterday was very messy in the trunk.  cool
<gary_poster> For my own sanity, and may help others: https://launchpad.net/juju-ui now redirects to https://launchpad.net/juju-gui :-)
<gary_poster> not really increasing sanity but decreasing annoyance, I guess
<gary_poster> We are missing my branch from yesterday too
<hazmat> gary_poster, awake now..
<gary_poster> hazmat, too bad for you :-)
<gary_poster> hazmat, so it looks like trunk is now the way it was  2012-10-15
<gary_poster> so now we need to reland everything from yesterday.
<hazmat> yes roughly, history is correct, replay is not complete though.
<gary_poster> is there something you don't want us to land, or should we just go for it?  and in general, do you want us to try and do diff dances if there is any trouble--that is, don't merge from yesterday's branches but try to apply diffs?
<gary_poster> we are missing branches from me, Makyo, frankban and teknico, and tveronezi that I know of; maybe more
<gary_poster> given the trouble we had yesterday I'm thinking all old branches maybe should work with diffs/patches unfortunately
<gary_poster> that may be unpleasant
<hazmat> gary_poster... 1 from you (revno 189), 2 from makyo, 1 from frankban and teknico, and 2 from thiago.
<gary_poster> cool
<hazmat> thiago's somehow hit the old trunk..
<gary_poster> so how do you want to handle those, hazmat?
<hazmat> once nice benefit to the overwrite, is that somehow unstacked the branches so it can be checked out anon, previously it was still requiring auth
<hazmat> gary_poster, indeed. that's my morning task
<gary_poster> ah ok
<gary_poster> so, the answer is "everyone should leave trunk alone for now!" right hazmat?
 * hazmat just got off the plane, bus, train.
<gary_poster> :-)
<hazmat> yes.. please, re leave alone.
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> bac bcsaller benji frankban teknico tveronezi  ^^^
<frankban> gary_poster: seen, cool
 * bac sits on hands
<gary_poster> Everybody, the important part from the scrollback is "don't touch trunk because Kapil is fixing it"
<gary_poster> :-)
 * frankban fights against horizon namespaces changing again and again
<gary_poster> :-/
<tveronezi> gary_poster, hazmat: this is what I have from one of the email notifications -> "The proposal to merge lp:~tveronezi/juju-gui/service-view-footer into lp:~juju-gui-peeps/juju-gui/trunk has been updated.". So it seems my branch is there under "lp:~juju-gui-peeps/juju-gui/trunk"
<gary_poster> tveronezi, ack, Kapil has noted and is fixing things up.
<frankban> gary_poster: not so bad, they're doing a great clean up work
<gary_poster> frankban, oh ok cool
<gary_poster> frankban, feel free to join https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/297de08859c9bcb8ac1e2e76a7ebc36f5364b362 any time over the next 34 minutes to start our weekly call :-) no rush as usual
<frankban> gary_poster: joining
<gary_poster> cool
<hazmat> tveronezi, gary_poster frankban, teknico, bac, benji, bcsaller  trunk should be up to date on all commits and merges, and open for merges
<benji> k
<tveronezi> ok... tkx.
<gary_poster> ack thanks hazmat 
<bac> l
<bac> k
<hazmat> also.. avoid  lp:~juju-gui-peeps/juju-gui/trunk
<hazmat> that's a dead branch, several branches got merged there by accident.
<hazmat> new trunk is just lp:juju-gui
<gary_poster> hazmat, demo site is still using old code, and IIRC it updates every 15 minutes.  Is it pointing to wrong branch maybe?
 * gary_poster recalls he supposedly has privs on that box and has never tried them out :-)
<hazmat> gary_poster, quote probably
 * hazmat fixes
 * gary_poster stops poking around on box :-)
<hazmat> all done
<hazmat> tveronezi, i'm seeing a lot of flickr around the expose button
<gary_poster> yay, thanks
<tveronezi> hazmat... I don't see it. Is my computer faster? :) I will check it.
<hazmat> tveronezi, possibly a merge /replay issue .. but the fake slider thing definitely has some flicker for me on the staging site.. also faking a slider.. questionable.. it either is or isn't.. making it look like one when its not.. isn't a good experience for a user.
<hazmat> if its a button, leave it a button.
<gary_poster> hazmat, had the same feedback, and discussed with goodspud and matt
<tveronezi> hazmat: the assets for the slider are two images (slider_on and slider_off).
<gary_poster> hazmat, this is from the visual team; suggest discussing further with them
<mattuk1972> gary_poster, im here
<goodspud> gary_poster, hazmat, tveronezi, we made the call to leave it as an on/off button for the sake of time. Happy to have it work as a slider now that the demo pressure is off. I'm also happy to get mattchap to take another look at it if we think it is more appropriate as an on/off button
<gary_poster> mattuk1972, oh ok :-)
<mattuk1972> ooer why am i that nick here
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> goodspud, I already talked with you and mattuk1972 about it.  The demo site now has the slider and that is what hazmat is talking about (http://15.185.168.174:8080/service/memcached/ for instance).
<gary_poster> I
<mattuk1972> at the moment it only works if you click the little handle - if it switched anywhere u clicked on it it wouldn't feel so wrong
<gary_poster> maybe :-)
<gary_poster> someone is exposing and unexposing like crazy!
<gary_poster> :-)
<tveronezi> gary_poster: me. :O) hazmat: I see the problem about the flickr.
<mattuk1972> the mouse pointer also changes to a text selection pointer when you are over the on/off text which feels odd
<tveronezi> hazmat: the sprite card should fix it.
<gary_poster> mattuk1972, both of those would be a pretty easy fix if you thought that was the right way forward.  File a bug maybe?
<gary_poster> or ask me to :-P
<mattuk1972> it would def help -some transition would also help so the slider moved across rather than just switching when u clicked it
<gary_poster> hey teknico.  no rush, but sometime over the next 39 minutes please join me in https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/53fa69f05884fa08f46d8acb464144f50e89c0cf
<teknico> gary_poster, be there in five or so
<mattuk1972> gary_poster, a halfway state that showed the slider half on/of when ever you clicked it for a nano second would give that feel maybe? if we keep adding little details like this it should end up pretty sweet at the end
<gary_poster> mattuk1972, that's doable, or you could give us an orange background and a handle graphic, and we do the animation with those separate pieces.  I must admit though that I wonder about the value of this when the implementation will take a lot more time than a button and a "on" light, or similar.  TBH, it wouldn't take *that* much time to do the full animation, I think.  But this is a call for hazmat or someone else w
<gary_poster> ho is not me.
<gary_poster> maybe you :-)
<tveronezi> gary_poster, hazmat: did you guys have time to review my card?
<gary_poster> no, on call
<bac> hi benji -- you have a second?
<benji> bac: sure
<bac> benji: for a quick g+ i mean
<benji> yep
<hazmat> tveronezi, re slider, this would have the proper feel  using yui slider (value range 2)
<benji> bac: I don't have my camera or headset at hand, hopefully that won't inhibit a quick hangout
<bac> benji: let me try again in a sec
<hazmat> mattuk1972, goodspud the slider metaphor here feels strange
 * hazmat investigates boolean vs range value slidesr
<tveronezi> hazmat: I am trying the yui component... 
<mattuk1972> hazmat, is you can get it working nicely like this one http://codepen.io/adamleithp/full/Dezrf
<mattuk1972> hazmat, it switches if you click it - and it also feels like you can slide because as soon as your mouse hits the active area it switches
<mattuk1972> its a nice metaphor
<mattuk1972> and it gives a clear on/off state
<hazmat> mattuk1972, right.. its a toggle/switch not a slider.
<hazmat> mattuk1972, ie. this is trying to be like/akin to  the ios uiswitcher view
<goodspud> hazmat, he's gone for a ciggy... but yes
<hazmat> tveronezi, so there's a yui toggle button which is probably more appropriate.. ignore the slider ref. 
<hazmat> tveronezi, http://yuilibrary.com/yui/docs/button/#ytogglebutton
<hazmat> thats prolly sans any useful styling
<goodspud> Somebody mentioned it looked like a slider and it's got stuck being referenced as such
<gary_poster> (probably my fault, but I stand by the observation ;-) )
<hazmat> here's one in pure css.. http://jsfiddle.net/76mxJ/6/
<hazmat> https://github.com/twitter/bootstrap/issues/1935
<goodspud> gary_poster, a fair observation so no worries. We'll be user testing the visual design as much as the functionality so if it causes confusion then we change it
<hazmat> a little smoother with js.. http://jsfiddle.net/r1ch0/9VbQM/
<benji> bac: I lost you, what is the hangout url?
<bac> benji: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/297b86b2287a649b7e4f8dafaa95b2c7f18291f3?authuser=0&hl=en#
<gary_poster> css version is plenty smooth for me.  I'd surprised the css is not smoother for you.  I'd expect it to be more easily optimizable than the js
<hazmat> repeat from #juju .. http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/10/ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal-takes-flight-with-a-bag-full-of-juju/
<mattuk1972> i think all those versions pay too much attention to the slide animation and they don't have the effect of if you click and go to slide -it toggles - lets toggle
<mattuk1972> http://codepen.io/adamleithp/full/Dezrf
<gary_poster> I agree with the assertion that a slide should support sliding, like the one mattuk1972 gave, fwiw
<gary_poster> as a gesture
<mattuk1972> maybe you all have a god point about the hatches giving the impression its drag only -want me to remove those grab lines?
<gary_poster> I personally think that's merely the icing on the cake; remove the icing and there is still cake--it still looks like a slider that you drag
<mattuk1972> lmao
<mattuk1972> ok
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> Makyo, hazmat, fwiw, yesterday's trunk and today's trunk differ in this way--that is, the given diff describes how you would change today's trunk to yesterday's: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1287136/
<gary_poster> (notice the conflict at the bottom fwiw
<gary_poster> )
<gary_poster> if it's valuable, someone should be able to patch trunk with that.
<hazmat> hmm.. that might explain why i'm still seeing issues with some of the drag code
<hazmat> ah.. ic.. i tried to update the drag-rel branch b4 merging but it was pointing to the old parent
<hazmat> gary_poster, thanks
<bac> benji: found it.  bootstrap had a btn:hover background-position: 0 -15px
<gary_poster> np hazmat.
<benji> bac: cool
<benji> using names like "btn" is stupid
<bac> benji: and in less, :hover is spelled &:hover
<bac> if it is an inner stanza
<benji> huh, that's interesting
<benji> I wonder why that is, is a leading colon some less syntax?
<bac> otherwise it inserts a space and it doesn't match
<gary_poster> right, & repeats that containing selector so you can modify it
<benji> oh!
<hazmat> gary_poster, fixed
<gary_poster> great hazmat, thanks
<Makyo> The leading colon is just a pseudoselector, from CSS.
<benji> Makyo: right, I was wondering why less required the &
<Makyo> benji, Ah, yeah.  Space cadet today, sorry :D
<benji> :)
<teknico> the less syntax, the better ;-)
<gary_poster> oops!
<gary_poster> hazmat bac bcsaller benji frankban goodspud jovan2 Makyo teknico tveronezi call in juju-ui now
<gary_poster> sorry :-/
<benji> gary_poster: I need to get my camera and headset, be there in a sec
<gary_poster> ack benji
<Makyo> mbostock's response: That looks more like a directed or undirected graph than a hierarchy. Are you sure you don't want to use the force layout, or a directed graph layout algorithm (such as Sugiyama / graphvis / dot) instead?
<bac> also, 100 US dollars = 569.7500 Danish kroner -- good to know so you don't accidentally get $400 of local currency when you panic at the airport ATM...like i did in budapest
<goodspud> bac, that will probably buy you one beer
<bac> goodspud: yeah, i hear
<goodspud> bac, not including the tip
<bac> tip?  don't waiters make a living wage in those nordic countries?
<Makyo> bcsaller, hazmat, where should I move the investigation card?
<Makyo> That Dracula thing was pretty cool, by the way.
<bcsaller> Makyo: I think moving it to done is fine, we still have the suboptimal card going for next week
<gary_poster> hazmat, my branch is falling over in some cases because the charm store is still not sending the revision always.  mediawiki is an example http://jujucharms.com/charms/precise/mediawiki/json .  We talked about the charm store revision before and the problem you found was that some packages were revision 0, and so it was not being sent.  I thought you fixed that, and I don't think that is the problem here: if rapi-de
<gary_poster> lta log messages are to be believed, the mediawiki charm is actually at revision 3 (when you don't specify a revision for deploying mediawiki, rapidelta reports "Deploying service mediawiki-2 using charm cs:precise/mediawiki-3").
<Makyo> bcsaller, alright
<niemeyer> Hello GUI masters
<gary_poster> hiya niemeyer :-)
<gary_poster> hey niemeyer, thank you for putting mup in the canonical juju-gui channel.  I was actually hoping mup would come over here on freenode.
<niemeyer> gary_poster: It can.. let me sort that out
<tveronezi> kapil: revno 195 breaks lint.
<niemeyer> gary_poster: I didn't know you were here too
<gary_poster> thanks niemeyer 
<gary_poster> tveronezi, fixing, gimme a sec
<gary_poster> hiya _mup_ ! bug 1068035! 
<_mup_> Bug #1068035: Search field text is italicised when typing <regression> <trivial> <juju-ui:Triaged by gary> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068035 >
<niemeyer> _mup_: Good boy
<gary_poster> :-) thanks niemeyer 
<niemeyer> gary_poster: ;)
<niemeyer> gary_poster: np
<gary_poster> tveronezi, trunk is updated now
<gary_poster> tveronezi, going to look at your branch now.
<tveronezi> gary_poster: cool... tkx!
<gary_poster> np, should have done it earlier :-)
<hazmat> gary_poster, fixed
<gary_poster> yay, thanks hazmat
<SpamapS> hazmat: any way you can setup a juju gui for us to use at the charm school, which starts in about 2 hours?
<SpamapS> or, anybody actually :)
<hazmat> SpamapS, define use?
<hazmat> :-)
<hazmat> SpamapS, i can probably set something up just need to now what your looking for, setup is a bit manual atm
<SpamapS> hazmat: something we can show
<hazmat> SpamapS, well there's the uistaging.jujucharms.com:8080 site.. but its effectively public/test playground atm
<hazmat> SpamapS, you wanted something separate/private just to the school? or something running against a real env?
<SpamapS> hazmat: whatever you can give me without killing yourself or any of your timelines :) a real env would be FANTASTIC
<gary_poster> tveronezi, do I understand correctly that in the future we will click to view a service in the environment and see https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B6l8lFdCRvtqSWxBRVp6ajJzYms/edit ; and then click "Details" on that page to see https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0BwQq-CeM0Yiod3lacmNqRm43a2s/edit -- which has the header you were working on?
<hazmat> SpamapS, calling..
<hazmat> SpamapS, got a minute for a g+?
<hazmat> SpamapS,  http://tinyurl.com/juju-ui
<tveronezi> gary_poster: Not sure... the first link is out of the scope of this card. The card is based on the second one.
<gary_poster> tveronezi, definite ack on the first link being out of scope :-)
<SpamapS> haz	sorry I'm on the train
<gary_poster> tveronezi, and the second one (https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0BwQq-CeM0Yiod3lacmNqRm43a2s/edit) is the only page design you were given to implement, right?  You had to extrapolate the other tabs?
<SpamapS> hazmat: I'll try G+ in a few minutes when I have better bandwidth
<tveronezi> gary_poster: yeap... all the links should work.
<gary_poster> benji we have our 1-on-1 on 9.  I'm in https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/d4dc016596e93fa2715f6bce64b115acefe4b8ca and can talk anytime convenient starting between now and 3 (to end no later than 3:30 as usual)
<gary_poster> s/on 9/in 8/
<benji> gary_poster: I'll be there in a couple of minutes.
<tveronezi> gary_poster: the card covers the header and the footer. The "unit count" and "expose" buttons should be in the footer.
<gary_poster> tveronezi, the links do work, and look good (except for charm :-) but I have a proposal for that later for a separate card).  I was mostly just making sure that I had all of the visual material I needed in front of me to do the review
<tveronezi> gary_poster: the charm is a separated card. It should be a new card for each tab body (units, settings, constraints, charm and relation).
<gary_poster> ack agree
<hazmat> Makyo, got a moment to look at some odd rel drag behavior?
<Makyo> Sure.
<hazmat> Makyo, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/409819056ea1551523432ac63f4df4a6feaa5922?hl=en-US
<bac> gary_poster: call soonish?
<gary_poster> bac, yeah now, on calendar
<gary_poster> bac, do you have url from calendar
<gary_poster> ?
<bac> hi gary_poster.  looks
<bac> gary_poster: i see no url
<gary_poster> bac, "Join Google+ hangout" on left
<gary_poster> in browser?
<Makyo> hazmat, rounding error.  What a pain.  Quick fix, at least.
<Makyo>  Woo, got it dealing with ambiguous relations.  Now I guess the hard part is showing the menu using assets :P
<hazmat> Makyo, nice
<Makyo> I owe James dinner for helping set up the desk.  Back later!
#juju-gui 2012-10-19
<gary_poster> The eagle, by which I mean the excessively large branch I worked on for a day  or two, has landed, by which I mean it has moved to the review queue.
<gary_poster> night all.
<Makyo> Goodnight!
<bac> hi goodspud
<goodspud> bac, he matey. Sorry, was in a meeting
<bac> goodspud: np, just have a question about charm store layout
<goodspud> bac, go for it. Do you want to ask over g+?
<bac> goodspud: charm-store-layout-guide.pdf -- is that cog supposed to be an active control or just decoration?
<bac> hopes for the latter b/c i don't know where it would lead
<goodspud> bac, it's definitely decoration. 
<bac> goodspud: thanks for confirming
<goodspud> Trying to create a different look for "configure charm" mode compared to the rest of the interfaces in the panel
<gary_poster> tveronezi, hi.  any questions about my review?  Have you connected with goodspud about reconciling the difference between your approach to filtering service units and the one in the mockup?  As I said, I think I prefer what you have now, but maybe the mockup's approach is more compelling for a reason I don't realize yet; and your approach would need to be skinned if we took it, I suspect (orange buttons etc.)
 * gary_poster is not really here, and will depart in just a minute or two
<tveronezi> gary_poster: We want the buttons. The mockup is outdated. The card I am working on covers the new style for these buttons.
<tveronezi> gary_poster: I am checking the review now.
<goodspud> garyp_poster, Matt supplied tveronezi with the assets for the buttons yesterday
<goodspud> er, gary_poster
<gary_poster> :-) awesome, thx both
<hazmat> g'morning
<hazmat> teknico, frankban would you guys be up for looking at websockets + tls on the backend?
<teknico> hazmat, sure
<hazmat> teknico, i'd be happy to do a g+ on background
<frankban> hazmat: cool, juju-ui?
<hazmat> sounds good
<hazmat> 2m, i should grab some coffee
<frankban> sure
<hazmat> frankban, teknico present
<hazmat> goodspud, this is the end.
<hazmat> goodspud, there's a nice brewdog nearish the office in camden
<hazmat> goodspud, how'd the release party go?
<goodspud> hazmat, almost the end
<goodspud> hazmat, stop it... I'll get all emotional
<goodspud> hazmat, release party was quite lame... no free drinks and fairly unorganised
<hazmat> frankban, teknico  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1289340/
<hazmat> txws, autobahn ws, and the twisted branch
<hazmat> http://twistedmatrix.com/trac/ticket/4173
<hazmat> juju/lib/websockets.py
<hazmat> juju/lib/constants.py
<tveronezi> goodspud: can you check this comment? https://codereview.appspot.com/6724059/diff/1/app/templates/service-header.partial#newcode15 ? It is about the color of the tab label (units, constraints, charm, relation) when the panel is active. Whats the color code of it?
<hazmat> ls
<hazmat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1289375/
<hazmat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1289376/
<hazmat> https://github.com/MostAwesomeDude/txWS
<hazmat> http://autobahn.ws/python
<hazmat> https://github.com/tavendo/AutobahnPython/tree/master/examples/websocket/echo_site
<hazmat> https://github.com/tavendo/AutobahnPython/blob/master/autobahn/autobahn/resource.py
<bac> goodspud: ping
<goodspud> bac, helloo
<goodspud> tveronezi, I'll check it now. Just having a meeting with Jovan
<benji> since the WIP space is full, I can help anyone with their ongoing work that needs it
<benji> if there are no takers I'll work on a slack task, perhaps "YUI doc extraction and html gen"
<goodspud> tveronezi, a highlighted/selected tab should be #dd4814, otherwise it is #292929
<_mup_> Bug #292929: transmission 1.34 inhibits hibernation by default <Transmission:Fix Released> <transmission (Ubuntu):Fix Released> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/292929 >
<hazmat> anyone looking for tasks?
 * hazmat switches into review mode
<hazmat> benji, your tweak branch is based on gary's or is it really that big..
<benji> hazmat: it's really that big; ignoring whitespace it is 500 lines smaller, but I didn't see much use in pastebin-ing that diff since we're doing the inline-comment thing
<bac> goodspud: i've sent you some pm to avoid polluting the channel
 * hazmat digs into gary's branch
<Makyo> What do we want the potential relation names to be in the UI?  Currently, it's like 'puppetmaster:juju-info → puppet:juju-info', but that's pretty wordy.  I'd say just 'juju-info', but sometimes the names are different, like mysql:db -> mediawiki:slave
<hazmat> Makyo, if its ambigious we need the qualified form
<Makyo> So the first?
<hazmat> Makyo, juju-info is rarely needs to be qualified.
<Makyo> hazmat, I suppose that was a poor example.  The choices for that relation are juju-info or puppetmaster.
<hazmat> Makyo,  yes, the first as in service_name:rel_name -> svc_name:rel:name
<Makyo> hazmat, Alright
<hazmat> Makyo, i'm of partial mind to disable subordinate rel selection between services that can/share a normal relation, but its premature for that atm
<hazmat> ie. puppet and puppetmaster shouldn't really have a subordinate puppet:juju-info relation.. there are valid use cases though.. so we can wave off on it for now.
<hazmat> and support all ambigious endpoints
<Makyo> Alright, we'll discuss that in the future, then.
<hazmat> er.. different valid use cases that particular example is an example of why its a bad idea.
<tveronezi> brb
<bac> benji: i would be happy to lead the meeting but my camera isn't working.  don't people want to see their leader's face?
<benji> heh
<benji> bac: I think we'll survive.
<bac> benji: maybe its for the best.  you won't be able to see me rolling my eyes
<benji> heh
<bac> bcsaller, benji, frankban, goodspud, Makyo, teknico, hazmat, tveronezi: meeting in one minute
<hazmat> bac, bcsaller, benji, goodspud, Makyo, teknico, tveronezi 2m to standup 
<hazmat> ;-)
<hazmat> 1m then
<gary_poster> tveronezi, should I look at branch or is someone else doing it?
<tveronezi> hi gary_poster... hazmat is doing it.
<gary_poster> great tveronezi thx
<tveronezi> thk.
<hazmat> gary_poster, i've been looking over your branch, i'm wondering if we can simplify a bit about the whole base id bit
<gary_poster> hazmat simplifications +1.  what do you have in mind?
<hazmat> by changing the browser backend
<gary_poster> not sure what that means yet
<hazmat> gary_poster, returning qualified ids aka store_url with revision id in search results, and accepting those as input  params to get the json out
<gary_poster> oh you mean in charm id
<gary_poster> I mean charm store
<hazmat> so json urls would be owner/series/name-revision/json
<gary_poster> and then we could standardize on charm.load()
<gary_poster> +1 hazmat
<gary_poster> I'd suggest getting this branch landed and doing that separately hazmat
<gary_poster> but I'm eager to do it
<hazmat> gary_poster, k, working on it now.. just rippling it through the queue pipeline bits, your branch looks good besides that, i'm time boxed on implementing this for another 30m. 
<gary_poster> ok cool hazmat
<gary_poster> I'll check back later and if you are done with it I'll see if I can rip out the pertinent bits relatively quickly
<gary_poster> ttyl
<Makyo> bcsaller, reproposed right as your review came through, sorry...will add the title to the next proposal after.
<Makyo> ...title to the menu.
 * Makyo lunches.
<hazmat> benji, most of the app seems to have issues with the tweak env branch
<benji> hazmat: I just noticed your email.  Darn.  I guess our test coverage isn't quite where we would like it.
<benji> I'll see what I can do.
<bac> i'm seeing failures on one test in trunk.  anyone else?
<bac> benji, hazmat: ^^ ??
 * benji looks
<benji> bac: 100% pass for me (197 tests)
<bac> hmm
<bac> i suspected my environment was suspect
<bac> the tests that check the Y value of the tooltips are failing for me b/c the values are no longer integers
<bac> 209.332 does not match 209.187
<bac> i guess i'll hold off on my testfix bandaid
<hazmat> bac, i think Makyo's branch has a fix for that
<hazmat> which is in review
<hazmat> rounding error
<hazmat> benji, yeah.. svc details views we can add some more tests now.. the env view i'd like to discuss next week about strategies we can use to do better testing on it
<hazmat> benji, its a little disappointing that none of the service tests failed
<tveronezi> bac, hazmat, benji.... it failt for chrome only.
<tveronezi> failt/fails
<tveronezi> it runs fine with chromiun.
<bac> tveronezi: do the tests all pass in firefox?
 * hazmat wonders if chromium in quantal is horribly still outdated 
<tveronezi> hold on...
<bac> tveronezi: there was a firefox-specific failure before
<hazmat> Makyo's fix for it looks good..
<hazmat> -    tooltip.get('boundingBox').getY().should.equal(originalY - 10);
<hazmat> +    Math.floor(tooltip.get('boundingBox').getY())
<hazmat> +      .should.equal(Math.floor(originalY - 10));
<tveronezi> wow... firefox is worst... it gives [16:29:41.663] SyntaxError: invalid regular expression flag 1 @ http://localhost:8084/test/:48
<tveronezi> hazmat: should I do anything special to land my branch? "lbox submit" is the only thing I should do, right? Will it point to the good trunk? 
<hazmat> tveronezi, bzr info should show where it will submit
<tveronezi> sweet... it is the good one. tkx!
<tveronezi> ops nop... bad one.
<hazmat> hmm
<hazmat> tveronezi, perhaps you need to update ~/.bazaar/locations.conf ? 
<hazmat> er.. never mind
<tveronezi> the proposal is the good one (-for=lp:juju-gui) but the parent is bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~juju-gui-peeps/juju-gui/trunk/
<bac> hazmat: yeah, that test fails in chromium-quantal but passes on precise
<hazmat> Makyo, the same border shadow drag / attachpoint issue seems also to present to a lesser dergree on the top
<Makyo> hazmat, Between newly created services?
<hazmat> Makyo, yes
<Makyo> hazmat, will investigate. 
<hazmat> i was playing around with two different hadoop services, since they have by far the most ambigious relations
<Makyo> hazmat, alright, cool.  Will play around with those specifically.
<Makyo> hazmat, have a second to show me how you have them arranged?  Screenshot or hangout.
<hazmat> Makyo, let's hang.. juju-ui
<hazmat> hard time reproducing atm
 * bac walks dog.  will be around later.  happy travels everyone.
<hazmat> signing off.. safe travels to all
<SpamapS> hazmat: see you on the flip side
#juju-gui 2013-10-14
<gary_poster> hi :-)
<gary_poster> cat -> vet.  might be a hair late to start but shouldn't be too bad.
<benji> bac: do you want an email brain dump about the backfill branch or a call about it?
<bac> benji: chat i guess
<benji> bac: ok, I'll create a hangout
<bac> ok, give me 2 minutes
<benji> bac: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/2db6f1f3bd754cfc2427148bdc58022605d3e851?hl=en when you are available
<bac> benji: i just lost that file.  stupid hangouts.
<bac> hi gary_poster, you around?
<gary_poster> bac, yeah, hey
<bac> cool, it was just awful quiet here.  :)
<rick_h_> ssshhhhh
<bac> gary_poster: i logged my swap day in c.a. from today to day after t'giving
<bac> for those of you with nothing else to worry about, BART is contemplating a strike.  http://nyti.ms/1ekVjHd
<gary_poster> bac, saw, had not gotten around to approving, but just did.  thank you!
<rick_h_> yea, and my wife is freaking out over the dry ice 'bomb' in LAX
<rick_h_> gotta love travel
<bac> rick_h_: i don't know that one
<rick_h_> http://r.bmark.us/u/2cabf797b26f4a
<rick_h_> hmm, kind of did a sucky job parsing that one :/ /me files a bug
<rick_h_> http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-airport-ice-bomb-20131013,0,1098000.story
<bac> so an "explosion" that did no damage but made a lot of noise.
<rick_h_> yea
<bac> not really what you want in an airport, though
<bac> gary_poster: just noticed staging.jc.com is down.  investigating.
<bac> manage.jc.com is happy
<gary_poster> thanks bac
<bac> staging is happy again.  just had to reboot the elasticsearch instance.  curtis' "debugging staging" document to the rescue.
<rick_h_> yay thanks bac
<gary_poster> jujugui, charm branch for review: https://codereview.appspot.com/14425057
<bac> gary_poster: i'll do it
<gary_poster> thanks bac
<bac> gary_poster: code looks good. doing qa now.  have one question about the release_expression regex.  it seems to only be applied to the embedded release file.  why do need to continue supporting tgz if that is the case?
<gary_poster> bac, 'cause we have one now that is tgz.  I could remove that from regex once the charm includes xz, as a separate branch
<bac> gary_poster: but why not swap them out in this branch?
<bac> gary_poster: doesn't matter, of course
<gary_poster> bac, I could.  I've thought about it.  I'd have to switch to the 0.10.1 tag, apply the new Makefile, make a new dist, copy that over to the charm, and test.  seemed like enough work that doing it separately made sense
<gary_poster> bac, or waiting for 0.11
<bac> ok
<gary_poster> bac, could you do https://codereview.appspot.com/14494056 too?  It's the gui diff you are already looking at
<gary_poster> 1 line :-)
<bac> gary_poster: sure.  (sorry i didn't see this earlier)
<gary_poster> thx np
<bac> gary_poster: still qa'ing. slow, slow.
<bac> gary_poster: did you ever ask juju-core about the whether deploy downloads the charm locally?
<gary_poster> bac, I did ask.  they do. :-(
<bac> that's crazy.  i wonder if it changed?
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 10
<Makyo> jujugui call in 10
<Makyo> DAmnit
<gary_poster> hah HAH!
<rick_h_> oooh, gary_poster takes the early weekly lead catching Makyo getting coffee
<Makyo> I thought it was a text, so I looked at my phone rather than acting!  Sigh.
<rick_h_> hah, now we're going to have to watch for false alarms. gary_poster will start texting Makyo an hour before stand up to confuse him
<gary_poster> mwa ha ha
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 2!
<Makyo> Trying to figure out how to change the vibration pattern on my phone.
<gary_poster> lol
<antdillon> Hey, is there a gui var that stores the path from the URL?
<rick_h_> antdillon: window.location
<rick_h_> antdillon: well I guess depends on what you're looking for
<rick_h_> antdillon: the browser path? or the overall domain url, or something
<antdillon> rick_h_, That will work but just wondered it there was a system config var that would hold it
<rick_h_> antdillon: which part of the url are you looking to get?
<antdillon> I just want onboarding to be rendered if for example the url is localhost:8888/ and not if there is any path after
<antdillon> rick_h_, I can use window.location but figured it better to use the initial config's if possible
<antdillon> rick_h_, So onboarding doesnt display if the url is: http://localhost:8888/fullscreen/
<antdillon> rick_h_, Or http://localhost:8888/precise/juju-gui-77/
<antdillon> rick_h_, Happy to use window.location though if that is how other views do it
<rick_h_> antdillon: ic, hmmm. I'd just start out with window.location for now I think
<antdillon> rick_h_, Cool thanks
<bac> gary_poster: my qa deploy still has juju-gui in 'pending'.  seems like its been a really long time, though i didn't note the start.  going to eat now, will restart after lunch if no progress
<gary_poster> bac that's weird.  it is fast for me
<gary_poster> bac, faster than before
<gary_poster> bac, I was using an ec2 environment fwiw
<bac> gary_poster: me too
<gary_poster> :-/ dunno
<bac> i'll review what i did.  pebcak a possiblity
<gary_poster> bcsaller, I don't understand why the gui-x/gui-y annotations shouldn't be the right thing to export.  You said we strip those annotations off?  It seems like we ought to keep them
 * gary_poster looks for code
<bcsaller> gary_poster: they are, but the current draw code removes them on apply, this just polls the current position from the client and adds them to the export
<bcsaller> gary_poster: the code path I'm working on now doesn't remove those annotations though
<bcsaller> but the logic is different 
<gary_poster> bcsaller, ah, excellent, that sounds very much like the right thing to do
<bcsaller> just hard to get right so far, getting closer though I think
<gary_poster> bcsaller, cool, thx.  so this initial patch from you is really a band-aid.  I'll try to decide what to do with it, but I'll move to something else for now
<gary_poster> (hoping that you get the better fix ready soon)
<bcsaller> yeah, I hope so too, this change is more disruptive and will need more QA, that one just quickly gets export values out
<gary_poster> ack
<gary_poster> jujugui, filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-core/+bug/1239783 fwiw.
<_mup_> Bug #1239783: CLI deploy command downloads charms to local system and then uploads to environment <juju-core:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239783>
<Makyo> I fear we may have awakened some eldrich horror with this bug http://ubuntuone.com/0Nki2dkLSmnKb2A0OvWLTs
<rick_h_> Makyo: man, I'm having double dispatch flashbacks like that
<bcsaller> and my sanity slips away
<Makyo> AHA
<rick_h_> bac: got a sec, want a second opinion on this
<bac> rick_h_: sure, just a minute
<bac> gary_poster: my second attempt launched just fine, so qa ok.
<bac> rick_h_: what's up?
<rick_h_> bac: quick hangout?
<bac> sure
<rick_h_> bac: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/9f3a5023b9270776d0b5bac6934f305d4332cf96?hl=en
<bcsaller> Makyo: what do you think about a 1sec timer after a drag event where we are still in a drag state, DRAG_ENDING, where we ignore annotation changes till it times out?
<Makyo> bcsaller, uh, give me a sec to think about it.  Found a solution for bug-at-hand, want to get test down 1st
<bcsaller> righto
<gary_poster> thanks bac.
<Makyo> bcsaller, okay with another drag state set we send annotations and unset in CB. Then can check that in updateServiceNodes.
<Makyo> Thinking about timer.
<bcsaller> Makyo: yeah, I basically did it that way, I think it helps with some of the drag, anno delta, drag races we see
<Makyo> Yeah
<gary_poster> Hey Makyo, do you want me to take reviewing frankban's branch, or do you think you will get to it before your EoD?
<Makyo> gary_poster, proposing now, will review in ~ 1min.
<gary_poster> great! thx
<gary_poster> Makyo, still not out of the woods with positioning on your branch, unfortunately--have you deployed Benji's wiki bundle and then tried to drag services?--but can you give me qa instructions for what you did fix?
<Makyo> gary_poster, initial load from a real environment with position-annotated services.
<gary_poster> I went for the bug I already knew about
<gary_poster> Makyo, ok will try, thanks.
<Makyo> Reviewing, then onto the rest of the position bug.
<gary_poster> cool
<rick_h_> bac: review time today or in the morning? https://codereview.appspot.com/14441069/
<rick_h_> bac: going to head to EOD, put in lbox with reviewer notes
<bac> rick_h_: ok, either today or the morning
<rick_h_> bac: np, thanks
<bac> rick_h_: but i don't understand your request about lbox
<rick_h_> bac: just fyi, I putt the review in lbox and added reviewer notes (vs LP based review)
<bac> rick_h_: so you're saying i need to read the launchpad merge proposal too?
<bac> oooo,nm
<rick_h_> bac: no, just normally we've been doing LP only reviews for charmworld
<rick_h_> bac: but I got lbox going in my lxc and decided it'd be nicer/easier there. Link is to reitveld
<bac> rick_h_: ok, but you can't use lbox submit
<rick_h_> bac: k, all good. 
<rick_h_> bac: just trying to make it easier for you to read :)
<bac> rick_h_: that'll clobber the lander and then aaron will clobber you
<rick_h_> bac: understood
<gary_poster> he has that plugin to help
<gary_poster> aaron does
<bac> gary_poster: oh did that happen?
<gary_poster> yeah
<bac> never got it
<bac> would be nice
<bac> maybe we can get him to show us next week
<gary_poster> I think I blogged about it.  was a while ago.
<bac> if it isn't obvious
<rick_h_> yea, I remember him doing it. Didn't mess with it at the time because I was doing full gui work then
<gary_poster> bac http://jujugui.wordpress.com/2013/05/24/thanks-to-diogo-matsubara-well-be-migrating-to/
<bac> nice, i'll be trying that out!
<gary_poster> Makyo, every time I add or adjust a second ghost on a real environment in your branch, the whole canvas moves around--seeming to center incorrectly.  Is that a problem with trunk as well?  I can't dupe in the sandbox of your branch or trunk.
<gary_poster> I can switch to trunk if you are not sure
<gary_poster> Makyo, also the initial position of the juju-gui service is off
<gary_poster> that is, when I drag it, it is dragged from a different position
<gary_poster> I can switch to a branch
<gary_poster> I mean switch to trunk
<Makyo> gary_poster, Can't dupe the first, give me a sec on the second.
<Makyo> I'm running from local, sorry
<gary_poster> Makyo np.  it looks like, after you have placed the juju-gui charm, the first problem goes away.
<gary_poster> I mean, manually placed, and encountered bug #2.  Once you encounter bug #2, bug #2 and bug #1 cannot be duped anymore
<gary_poster> oh weird, #2 is still a bug
<gary_poster> I mean, I can't dupe #1 any more, but I can still dupe bug #2
<gary_poster> Makyo trying to dupe with trunk, using fresh env
<gary_poster> Makyo both of those bugs are in trunk.  qa ok for your branch
<Makyo> I would say "whew", but I'm not sure that's good.  AT least this is a quick fix for one thing that  can land :)
<gary_poster> exactly
<gary_poster> Makyo, should we have another brainstorm meeting?  I'm tempted to try and dig into this further; it certainly is the only area I know of where we have showstoppers, and it is also affecting the bundle work.  I might tackle things from the bundle deployment perspective.  Are you looking at things from there?
<gary_poster> Whether or not I tackle things is a separate question from whether you would feel a meeting was helpful)
<Makyo> Yeah, can we do a quick meeting?  If there's a separation of things bundle/not-bundle, I can grab the not for now, if you want to get from the bundle side.  Otherwise, just triage.
<gary_poster> cool Makyo.  https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/10fe9c48d75b9ebbe273219cb03f4e53869ce4f7
<huwshimi> Morning
<bcsaller> Makyo: have you seen the issue where initial placement after import is confused due to the annotations not being available on the service in its first delta?
<bac> hi huwshimi
<Makyo> bcsaller, haven't done much with import yet, unfortunately.  However, the part I'm working on (deploying from CLI, which leads to service deltas with no annotations) may get that incidentally?
<bcsaller> yes
<bcsaller> I think the draw code is hitting the semantic difference in having annotations on the initial object and being in another call/delta
<bcsaller> from the way PyJuju did it
<bcsaller> I'm wondering about delaying the initial draw to see if we can get annotations later (next delta for example)
<huwshimi> bac: Hey there.
<bcsaller> otherwise we draw with pack and then update to the annotation
<huwshimi> bac: Do you have a timeline for needing those import/export icons? I've currently prioritised them below some other work, but if you need them soon I can get on it.
<bcsaller> we currently save the position after a pack placement which can now conflict with the annotation set by the import (as that happens later now)
<bcsaller> Makyo, gary_poster maybe when you have a second you can run through some placement tests on lp:~bcsaller/juju-gui/exportXY/ and see if the behavior makes sense. There are fewer special cases in the code.
<Makyo> bcsaller, sure, give me a second to switch.
<Makyo> bcsaller, looks okay against a real env so far.
<Makyo> Wil lkeep poking, little slow since James just got home.
<bcsaller> Makyo: ahh, thank you
<gary_poster> bcsaller, qa looks fantastic to me
<bcsaller> ahh, great, doing some cleanups to get all the tests passing, seeing some failures after I merged trunk
<bcsaller> but I'll propose soon
<bcsaller> and I think the code is cleaner
<gary_poster> awesome
<gary_poster> thanks bcsaller!
#juju-gui 2013-10-15
<Makyo> gary_poster, bcsaller I proposed but never merged.  Want to just include my change, bcsaller ?
<Makyo> Fell asleep :(
<Makyo> I'll keep QAing tonight, though
<bcsaller> Makyo: I haven't seen it yet, but am happy to look. I've been working through test failures here
<Makyo> bcsaller, Okay,  https://codereview.appspot.com/14430061/ lp:~makyo/juju-gui/coords - gary_poster QA'
<Makyo> qa'd for initial rendering of services with annotations
<Makyo> (though if your branch gets that incidentally, nvm)
<bcsaller> that was a good find, I have tried to remove the whole hasBeenPositioned case and leave the annotations in place to know that (but haven't been able to convince the tests of this yet)
<rick_h_> huwshimi: ping
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Hey
<rick_h_> huwshimi: hey, can you dump out what services is in your code sample?
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Sure, one sec.
<rick_h_> huwshimi: the token doesn't take a model, it has to be model.getAttrs()
<rick_h_> huwshimi: but not sure that a bundle.get('services') will be real charm models either. Looking at that now
<huwshimi> rick_h_: services is Object {haproxy: Object, mediawiki: Object, memcached: Object, mysql: Object}
<rick_h_> huwshimi: right, so services isn't really good info. 
<rick_h_> https://manage.jujucharms.com/api/3/bundle/~bac/wiki/wiki/
<rick_h_> huwshimi: check out that bundle and note that the services block is kind of wishy-washy. It might be a branch, it might be a charm store url, it might be a charm name/series
<rick_h_> huwshimi: so when you request a bundle from charmworld, it'll provide the charm model details in the charm_metadata key
<rick_h_> huwshimi: you have to look in there. It doesn't appear it's in the bundle model atm, but it's used in the view and such it looks like
<rick_h_> huwshimi: bzr grep "charm_metadata"
<huwshimi> rick_h_: OK thanks, I'll take a look
<rick_h_> huwshimi: ok, put notes into the email reply. Let me know if you need more help. 
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Thanks rick, much appreciated.
 * gary_poster starts review & qa of Ben's branch.  Departure in T-26 minutes
<gary_poster> s/in/at/
<bac> rick_h_: i'm about half-way done with your review.  must relocate right now but will get right on it.
<rick_h_> bac: rgr, thanks!
<gary_poster> quick hack idea: http://jujugui.wordpress.com/2013/10/15/if-you-want-to-run-a-custom-gui/
<frankban> nice!
<antdillon> Hey guys, does anyone have some spare time to review my onboarding branch and help land it under a flag?
<rick_h_> antdillon: sure thing, paste the merge proposal in here. Can you submit with lbox?
<bac> rick_h_: review done.
<rick_h_> bac: ty much sir
<rick_h_> antdillon: make sure to run 'make lint' in your branch 
<rick_h_> antdillon: checking out the test run now to make sure I can lbox it up for you
<bac> rick_h_: now that we have 'bzr rvsubmit' we may want to start requiring the use of lbox for charmworld.  if we do, we can add a .lbox that does 'make lint'.  that'll prevent late stage, landing failures due to lint.
<rick_h_> bac: true, there's a .lbox now just don't think it runs lint
<bac> i'm +2 on it.  (me and presuming benji's +1 given previous conversations)
<rick_h_> bac: at least I hope that's why it took forevery for my lbox to submit
<bac> oh, whee, it has been there all along
<rick_h_> antdillon: we're going to have to talk about lint :P 
<antdillon> rick_h_, Sure
<bac> rick_h_: .lbox.check could probably be simplified to 'make check'
<rick_h_> bac: ah, good call
<bac> i*hate* that we do 'apt-get update' twice!
<rick_h_> bac: did we find out if there's any reason?
<rick_h_> something for the charm or something?
<rick_h_> running through the lint fixes since they're pretty easy, just a bunch of them. Things like proper spacing, lines too long, etc. 
<rick_h_> antdillon: ^
<rick_h_> antdillon: will push up to lbox in a sec
<bac> rick_h_: i think they just want to be up-to-date before installing the python-software-properties and then it is required to update again after adding the PPAs.
<antdillon> rick_h_, Cool thanks
<bac> probably the right thing to do for a clean install but annoying waste of time for devs
<rick_h_> antdillon: do you need the JujuBaseView (horrible name of something to get model binding?
<antdillon> rick_h_, I dont believe I do, I inherited it from the login view
 * bac off to get flu shot.  bbiab with sore arm
<rick_h_> antdillon: coolio
<rick_h_> bac: ouch, yea mine was sore for 2 days :/
<rick_h_> man, lbox hates me today. Timed out 3 times now
<gary_poster> hey antdillon.  did you get the info you wanted about flags?  Sorry, was out for a while on a tour of a school for my older son
<antdillon> gary_poster, Yeah rick_h_ is on it. Thanks
<gary_poster> cool
<rick_h_> antdillon: https://codereview.appspot.com/14700043 is your review url
<rick_h_> antdillon: will review and add notes. We'll need to rope a second person in on it and go through qa and such. 
<antdillon> rick_h_, Great thanks
<antdillon> rick_h_, I'll wait for a second reviewer and your notes
<rick_h_> antdillon: yep, and I'll add notes for the feature flag in my review notes. 
<rick_h_> antdillon: the reason we're flagging it is that we expect more feedback/changes before we 'release' it to the wild?
<antdillon> rick_h_, The main reason is because its not storing the dismiss value so its showing on each reload which would get annoying quickly
<rick_h_> antdillon: oh, yea that's not good
<rick_h_> antdillon: https://codereview.appspot.com/14700043/ is initial review feedback and one is as not on checking the feature flag. 
<rick_h_> loading up to qa now
<rick_h_> antdillon: and I thought you had a test file? I don't see any test code
<rick_h_> antdillon: qa notes added as well
<antdillon> rick_h_, No test file im afraid
<antdillon> rick_h_, Thanks
<rick_h_> antdillon: ok, we'll have to work on that. :) 
<antdillon> rick_h_, Sure
<gary_poster> juju-gui, hadoop charm still broken (broken again!) in comingsoon.  release blocker.  will make critical card asap
<antdillon> rick_h_, Should I work through your notes and let you know when my branch is updated?
<rick_h_> antdillon: yes please. Let me know if you need to chat on any of them. 
<antdillon> rick_h_, Will do thanks
<rick_h_> antdillon: and once you've got an update I'll pull those down and update this merge proposal. Then we'll get a second review in on the updated branch. 
<gary_poster> bcsaller, please ping when you are around
<bcsaller> gary_poster: I'm around
<gary_poster> bcsaller, did a code review as well.  lots of small stuff.  If you would like me to prepare a branch with the trivials, to save you some time, I would be happy to.
<gary_poster> (well, there was lots of small stuff, but a few less trivial issues as well)
<antdillon> rick_h_, I didn't use CSS hover for the cross icon because its moving the sprite background so I need to change the class on it. Is there a way to use the sprite with :hover?
<rick_h_> antdillon: hmm, I missed that. I thought it was just for the hand effect. I didn't notice a cross icon. /me qa's it up again
<antdillon> rick_h_, Cool thanks, thought I was missing something :)
<gary_poster> j u j u g u i call in 18 (me warms up)
<rick_h_> antdillon: any reason we can't just show/hide the panels? and the cross not need to move?
<rick_h_> antdillon: ignore me, I'm confused
<rick_h_> antdillon: ok, so the sprite X icon. Ugh, ok. Let it be then. 
<antdillon> rick_h_, Cool, might be nice in the future to have a hander class for sprite interactions
<antdillon> handler*
<gary_poster> fwiw, the hadoop issue is with the charm, not the gui.  it is the same thing hatch fixed a week or two ago.
<rick_h_> phew, not my fault then :) 
<rick_h_> gary_poster: proof needs <3 then?
<rick_h_> gary_poster: or charmworld ingest?
<gary_poster> rick_h_, oh, good point.  yeah, proof I guess. the problem is that config option names must not have dots in them
<gary_poster> it breaks CLI and GUI in different ways
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 10
<rick_h_> gary_poster: cool, maybe hit up marcoceppi witha bug while he's in the proof code right now
<Makyo> jujugui call in 10
<Makyo> !!!
<rick_h_> gary_poster: goes 2 for 2!
<gary_poster> :-)
<rick_h_> while holding a side conversation, impressive
<gary_poster> rick_h_, yeah, thanks will do
<Makyo> I had it all typed out and everything :(
<gary_poster> well, you knowm, you have to keep focus on what's important :-P
<rick_h_> lol, I see SFO time being spent on... "guitbot2000"
<marcoceppi> gary_poster: I think there's a fix for that already
<gary_poster> marcoceppi, there's a fix for the charm that we offered but apparently t has not been merged
<gary_poster> Jeff gave it to Kapil--we did not propose
<gary_poster> marcoceppi, I can try to get that out there
<gary_poster> marcoceppi, but you are saying proof already has that rule?
<hazmat> i pushed it out to a charm branch
<marcoceppi> gary_poster: there are a bunch of fixes to proof from adeuring, let me check if that was one
<gary_poster> thanks marcoceppi 
<gary_poster> hazmat, yeah, cool.  Could you propose it for merging to official charm?  Or do you want me to?
<hazmat> gary_poster, if you could that would be great
<gary_poster> hazmat, cool will do.
<adeuring> gary_poster, marcoceppi: the charmtools proofer will _not_ check if dots appear in config option names. But that would be easy to add, of course
<bac> gary_poster: huw asked me on irc last night about priority for new blingy import/export icon work.  i wasn't at my computer so i didn't reply.  i'd guess it is low but don't know what he's working on.
<marcoceppi> adeuring: cool, thanks for the confirmation. I'll just throw that in there
<marcoceppi> gary_poster: is that policy anywhere?
<marcoceppi> hazmat: ?
<gary_poster> marcoceppi, no.
<hazmat> marcoceppi, juju docs are the only place they would, most of the rules are encoded as code the core charm implementation, the intent was that proof would remain an independent validation of that implicit spec.
<adeuring> seems that we need a way to synchronize the charm docs and the proofer somehow...
<hazmat> i dunno that i find that intent very compelling..  its more bugs than reality.. the alternative is to just go ahead and have proof run a simple go program against the charm
<hazmat> so that proof is a final word on validity that matches against juju and the store
<gary_poster> jujugui clal in 2
<gary_poster> or 1
<rick_h_> bac oops he ran away
<rick_h_> antdillon: very cool, one more comment on your build/browse. Did you verify the QA issue where the mask was acting funny the first two steps?
<antdillon> rick_h_, Oh no, must have missed that one
<antdillon> rick_h_, Let me take a look
<antdillon> rick_h_, Resolved your comment. It's EOD here soon, is there anything you need from me before I head off?
<rick_h_> antdillon: looking
<rick_h_> antdillon: did you see the one "QA Notes:" ?
<rick_h_> antdillon: if you're EOD I'll hit you up in the morning and we can go from there and get this landed tomorrow
<rick_h_> antdillon: thanks for the work on it today. 
<rick_h_> bac: welcome back! fyi updated with comments and code https://codereview.appspot.com/14441069/
<antdillon> rick_h_, Got the QA Notes one and replied. Np, thanks for your review today. See ya tomorrow.
<gary_poster> frankban, LGTM with a few trivials
<gary_poster> have a nice evening
<frankban> gary_poster: thanks!
<frankban> gary_poster: re "juju switch". I decided to use that because 1) "juju switch myenv" does not change the environment.yaml[default] and 2) ~/.juju/current-environment seemed to me an implementation detail for the thing exposed by "juju switch" (with no args). I agree it feels fragile, I'd like something like "juju switch --format json"... 
<gary_poster> frankban, sounds good.  file juju core bug tomorrow?
<frankban> gary_poster: ok :-)
<bac> re-reviewed rick_h_.  looks great.
<rick_h_> bac: thanks!
<jcastro> gary_poster, I am filing your BPs etc for the sprint, so if you get a ton of spam, I apologize now! 
<gary_poster> :-) ack jcastro thx
<bac> my favorite recent discover is 'pp' in pdb.  for the longest time i would import pprint when i needed it.  silly me.
<bac> s/discover/discovery
<gary_poster> jujugui, super-duper important sprint activity: update our wordpress blog's background to have new service blocks!  Let's do it!
<bac> gary_poster: +1
<gary_poster> :-)
<Makyo> gary_poster, haha, yeah!  Someone make a pretty openstack deployment!
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> OK, a prize for the person who guesses this without looking at blog stats: what country has the most page views of the gui blog in the past 30 days?  If you win, you have to tell me how the heck you guessed this country.
<bac> uruguay because that's where all the cool people are migrating
<gary_poster> heh.  nope.
<bac> is the prize your voice on my answering machine?
<gary_poster> lol, I was thinking more like buying a drink
 * bac relocates to a place with more jojo
<gary_poster> hey Makyo, I am trying to do review/qa of bcsaller's branch now.  could you be the other reviewer pls? https://codereview.appspot.com/14695043/
<bcsaller> oh, thanks
<huwshimi> Morning
<gary_poster> hey huwshimi 
<huwshimi> gary_poster: So I think the bundle charm details is a much larger piece of work than I'm going to be able to do...
<gary_poster> huwshimi, oh, really?  ok.  what's the story?
<huwshimi> gary_poster: Well, it looks like we need to modify API calls and do a bunch of other things to actually get the charm details
<huwshimi> gary_poster: Stuff that I'm not qualified to do :)
<gary_poster> huwshimi, how so?  we already have charm_metadata on the bundle
<Makyo> gary_poster, yeah
<gary_poster> that's everything you need, isn't it?
<gary_poster> thanks Makyo 
 * Makyo also, returns from dogwalk.  Freezing :|
<gary_poster> :-/
<huwshimi> gary_poster: I'm not sure, I'm going off what Rick said yesterday
<huwshimi> gary_poster: And he seemed to think we didn't have the pieces in place yet...
<Makyo> Next winter comes slowly pale meager and old, first trembling with age and then quiv'ring with cold. (Why I still have all my Freshman jury music memorized is beyond me...)
<gary_poster> I think we may be reading different things huwshimi.  I'm trying to rush but I can probably do a hangout in 5
<huwshimi> gary_poster: We can if you like, but this stuff is WAY over my head :(
 * gary_poster had to look up to see Makyo's quote was Purcell
<gary_poster> huwshimi, ok.  let's talk
<gary_poster> soon
<gary_poster> ready soon
<huwshimi> gary_poster: OK, let me know :)
<Makyo> Though Sting did a cover recently, gary_poster :)
<gary_poster> Makyo, heh
<gary_poster> Makyo, I think I heard that album.  pseudo early music?  my vague memory is "enh"
<Makyo> gary_poster, yeah.  It wasn
<Makyo> Oop.
<Makyo> It wasn't awful, but gosh, Sting's mouth is big.
<gary_poster> lol
<Makyo> Ditto Bowie.  Words just come tumbling out, tripping over everything in the way.
<gary_poster> heh, yeah I think I know what you mean.  I can remember delivering a song in that manner and being less than pleased when I heard the recording
<Makyo> And no matter how much Christmas music he sings, he'll always be Feyd Rautha in David Lynch's Dune wailing "Rooooxaaanne!", to me.  
<Makyo> His past is colorful, I guess.
<gary_poster> lol yeah
<gary_poster> bcsaller, "Awesome!  LGTM and qa good, with trivial.  Thank you!"
<bcsaller> ahh great
<gary_poster> oh wait I forgot to try live instance, 1 sec
<Makyo> Uh, sorry, reviews.  Will get on that.
<gary_poster> bcsaller only one qa problem, and I'm ok with pushing this to another branch (& person) if you wish.  it is kind of important, though.  In a real environment, I did the following: (1) open GUI.  I see GUI service in center.  fine.  (2) drag GUI.  GUI moves around fine. (3) Make mediawiki ghost via drag.  Fine.  (4) drag ghost. Fine. (5) Deploy ghost.  fine.  (6) reload GUI.  Uh-oh: charms are to bottom right, and en
<gary_poster> vironment is not panned to center.
<bcsaller> hmm
<gary_poster> bcsaller, ok with landing without fix, though fix will be necessary from team before release.  Thanks!
<gary_poster> huwshimi, I need to go to dinner.  will ping you later.
<huwshimi> gary_poster: Sure
<bcsaller> gary_poster: yeah, I might have to pass that off, doesn't seem too big though, might have to put the centroid recording back in, I didn't see that case in my qa
<rick_h_> gary_poster: huwshimi all good?
<rick_h_> gary_poster: huwshimi the api thing was just adding an ATTR to the bundle model if I follow where you're chatting
<huwshimi> rick_h_: We were going to try and have a call to figure things out...
<rick_h_> huwshimi: k, let me know if there's anything I can do to help. You and I can chat if you want real quick if it unblocks you?
<rick_h_> huwshimi: the card isn't very descriptive so not 100% sure what you're heading on. Is there a wireframe you're working from?
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Nope, making things up as I go :)
<rick_h_> huwshimi: awesome! :)
<rick_h_> huwshimi: invite on the way
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Essentially we need to display a list of charms and have some what to show their config details as well
<huwshimi> *some way
<rick_h_> all the charms config details?
<rick_h_> huwshimi: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/lite/2bdee1ff16f92239f6723ec2db0efd4af3bbde88?hl=en
<huwshimi> rick_h_: "You're not allowed to join this video call."
<rick_h_> bah
<gary_poster> rick_h_, huwshimi may I come by?
<rick_h_> huwshimi: try https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/10fe9c48d75b9ebbe273219cb03f4e53869ce4f7?authuser=1
<gary_poster> but take off "authuser"
<rick_h_> gary_poster: coolio we're in
<Makyo> gary_poster, bcsaller will work on centering.
<gary_poster> Awesome thank you Makyo.  Making card for you now
<bcsaller> Makyo: I suspect my change about not recording centroid will go back and it can solve that case, I didn't think of it at the time
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Hmmm... still getting "Failed to load charm details. Charm API server did not respond". It appears to be looping through the charms ok: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6242914/
<Makyo> gary_poster, bcsaller cool, thanks.  Will get on that.  LGTM otherwise; I say land.
<Makyo> (If you haven't already)
<gary_poster> +1 bcsaller
<bcsaller> I think that was a pretty good "on to the next thing" branch
<gary_poster> definitely!  thanks bcsaller :-)
<gary_poster> we'll miss you, but you will do awesome things in the new place
<bcsaller> thanks :)
<bcsaller> I'll miss this team 
<rick_h_> huwshimi: what call is it making?
<rick_h_> huwshimi: in the network tab, what api call is going out that's failing?
<rick_h_> huwshimi: this is called from the _renderBundleView I assume?
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Yeah, called in the _renderBundleView
<huwshimi> rick_h_: How would I tell which call it is?
<rick_h_> huwshimi: it should be a 404 or something?
<rick_h_> a failed request
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Nothing is 404ing. I only get the error in the gui itself
<huwshimi> (a growl-style notification)
<rick_h_> huwshimi: right, but that error is that the Gui made an API call (which should show in the network tab as the page loads) and failed to get a successsfull response from manage.jujucharms.com
<rick_h_> huwshimi: so some api call m.j.c/api/3/xxxxxxx should show as a failed 404 or something strange in the network tab
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Yeah, I dunno why I'm not getting one...
<rick_h_> huwshimi: hangout again ands screenshare? maybe I can spot what is odd going on there?
<huwshimi> rick_h_:  Sure :)
<rick_h_> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/10fe9c48d75b9ebbe273219cb03f4e53869ce4f7?authuser=1
#juju-gui 2013-10-16
<gary_poster> jujugui, quick review of small deployer export fix if anyone is up for it: https://codereview.appspot.com/14725044
<rick_h_> gary_poster: paring with huw atm. Will be reporting a bit late tomorrow fyi since you're around :)
<gary_poster> rick_h_, cool thank you :-)
 * huwshimi owes rick_h_ beer
<rick_h_> gary_poster: that stupid error catching promise thing got us big time. More than just syntax error, any error got caught. We'll have to kill that or find a better way in a hurry. 
<rick_h_> huwshimi: all good, you're doing work so I don't have to :) carry on!
<gary_poster> rick_h_, :-( ack
<huwshimi> rick_h_: At the very least not call everything a API error :)
<huwshimi> *an
<bac> hi rick_h_
<rick_h_> bac: morning
<bac> hey rick_h_ could you review this mostly mechanical branch? https://codereview.appspot.com/14486046/
<rick_h_> bac: sure thing, behind this morning due to a late start but have it opened up to go through.
<bac> thanks
<rick_h_> ah, my old friend 'old chunk mismatch' :/
<bac> really?  weird
<bac> let me repropose
<rick_h_> bac: all good, it's small enough to read ok on LP
<bac> yeah, but yeah, but i wanted to try 'rvsubmit'!
<rick_h_> bac: lol, then resubmit away :)
<rick_h_> bac: put a LGTM on it. 
<bac> rick_h_: reproposing didn't help.
<bac> rick_h_: on LP?
<rick_h_> bac: yea, I've tended to have to push to a new branch name and submit under the new branch 
<rick_h_> bac: no, on reitveld
<bac> ugh.  ok, thanks
<rick_h_> bac: so you should be good to go to try rvsubmit right?
<bac> yes, i think
<rick_h_> bac: cool, yea just LGTM'd and noted I read it on LP
<bac> ty
<bac> rick_h_: seems to be happy.  note plugin is rvsubmit but command is 'bzr rv-submit'
<bac> rick_h_: huh, your LGTM made it through to LP but not as an approved vote.  will be interesting to see what the lander does with that.
<bac> rick_h_: worked fine
<rick_h_> bac: cool, good to know
<antdillon> rick_h_, Is the message on the onboarding cr for me?
<rick_h_> antdillon: that's me updating the branch with your changes from yesterday
<rick_h_> sorry, getting a late start to the day
<antdillon> rick_h_, Ah cool, just checking your not waiting on me
<rick_h_> antdillon: no, I'm getting a late start to today
<rick_h_> the only thing left is to get with you on testing
<rick_h_> we appreciate the work and I'd be happy to add tests to the code. 
<rick_h_> antdillon: but if you're interested I'd also be happy to help wallk you through or pair program on them as well
<rick_h_> antdillon: your choice on how you are for time and interest
<antdillon> rick_h_, That would great, I'd like to see how test work
<antdillon> rick_h_, Dont have much today just QA'ing ubuntu.com for tomorrow
<rick_h_> antdillon: ok, I've got to change locations here in a sec and will ping you back in 20ish
<antdillon> rick_h_, Awesome thanks
<rick_h_> antdillon: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/Z2FyeS5wb3N0ZXJAY2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbQ.rsa4k6d5ht2nreuas4g8694668?authuser=1 when you want to get started
<gary_poster> rick_h_, do you remember why we don't like mod_deflate/gzip encoding on server?  I don't, but I'm pretty sure this has something to do with operational concerns
<gary_poster> btw frankban, I meant to say that we probably ought to make a separate project for the quickstart.  If you want me to do it, let me know.
<rick_h_> gary_poster: well my question was, is that due to the explotation of https + gzip that came out o the sercurity conference earlier?
<rick_h_> gary_poster: I've not ping'd IS to see what their feeling is on that stuff
<frankban> gary_poster: yes thanks, last time I didn't have all the required permissions to complete the task myself. re gzip: http://breachattack.com/ ?
<bac> hey rick_h_, if you have time could you have a look at huw's new branch?  i see there is a problem (logged it on rv) but don't know the solution.  if you have thoughts that would help him it would eliminate a 24h cycle.  https://codereview.appspot.com/14739045/
<frankban> guihelp: I need two reviews + one QA for https://codereview.appspot.com/14441074 (python, quickstart). Thanks!
<bac> frankban: i'll look
<frankban> thanks bac 
<gary_poster> I'll take the other one, frankban . luca__, I am trying to work through a reply to your machine view email.  I'll get it to you today, but if you want a faster discussion, let me know and we can have a hangout
<rick_h_> bac: looking
<luca__> gary_poster: I don't mind having a hangout, if your free.
<frankban> thanks gary_poster 
<gary_poster> frankban, rick_h_ right breachattack.com, thank you both
<gary_poster> frankban, ok will make project after I review your branch and other stuff.  luca__ I have a call in 39 but if we can move fast then let's do it.  I'll make a hangout
<gary_poster> luca__, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/Z2FyeS5wb3N0ZXJAY2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbQ.rsa4k6d5ht2nreuas4g8694668
<rick_h_> bac: it looks like there's no default rule that .sprint.normal is display: block in the css
<bac> rick_h_: sprite.normal ?
<rick_h_> bac: he sets .sprite.normal to display: none on hover/active, but it never gets set back to block
<rick_h_> bac: in that diff, in the .less file
<rick_h_> bac: so the issue is that the 'clickable' icon is not visible to click on the second time around
<bac> rick_h_: ok.  will you add that to the rv?
<rick_h_> bac: sure thing, did you have the branch pulled down? A one line diff and you can test it out
<bac> rick_h_: i do
<rick_h_> bac: in stylesheet.less http://paste.mitechie.com/show/1046/
<rick_h_> bac: ok, not one line, but you get the point. See if that fixes it please
 * bac trying
<bac> rick_h_: no affect
<rick_h_> bac: ok, I'll pull it down in a sec and try to see if I can figure it out. Quite the nest of CSS there
<bac> yeah
<rick_h_> gary_poster: antdillon is on his way to becoming a JS testing guru. :) 
<gary_poster> rick_h_, antdillon , awesome  :-)
<antdillon> rick_h_, Thanks!
<antdillon> rick_h_, Feel like I've leveled up ... on level 0.01 now :)
<rick_h_> antdillon: :) you'll be cursing at failing tests in no time
<antdillon> rick_h_, Already am
 * frankban bbiab
<rick_h_> bac: it looks like a browser issue. They don't always clear :active when you click. As the link is still the 'active element' It gets set, and something else must clear it. Kind of like :blur
<rick_h_> bac:  so doing this in css is probably a non-starter unless we ditch the :active version
<bac> i see
<rick_h_> bac: after all, how long would you see it in the course of a single click
<rick_h_> it would flash the :active state if that
<rick_h_> bac: will write up something for the MP 
<bac> rick_h_: thanks
<rick_h_> bac: ok, replied. Let me know if that is muddled/confusing please
<gary_poster> hey jcastro, if we want a google doc for a blueprint do we just make one in the 14.04 specs  folder?  Do I link it to the blueprint as well?
<jcastro> I think so?
<gary_poster> I guess I just put it in the spreadsheet
<gary_poster> ok cool thx jcastro 
<jcastro> trying to sort out summit right now sorry
<jcastro> this whole blank schedule with less than a week to go is flippin' me out
<bac> rick_h_: it wasn't muddled at all
<gary_poster> jcastro, I bet.  :-(  at least the software is super snappy...
<gary_poster> bac, could you do qa for frankban?  I'm swamped.  I will get to his review now, but I don't want him waiting on me beyond that if I can help it.
<bac> gary_poster: sure
<gary_poster> thank you very much bac
<bac> jujugui does anyone here use lastpass?  any luck getting it to work in saucy?
<gary_poster> bac, I do, and it ha worked fine without fiddling
<bac> gary_poster: huh.  i see different problems in firefox and chromium with neither working.
<frankban> gary_poster, bac: just re-proposed with the change bac requested, and fixed a typo.
<bac> frankban: thanks.  shouldn't affect my qa, ;)
<frankban> bac: no
<frankban> :-)
<Makyo> frankban, need another review?
<Makyo> Or has someone else claimed it?
<frankban> Makyo: no thanks, gary_poster is doing it
<Makyo> Okay, cool.
<bac> frankban: how long do you estimate the qa of quickstart should take/
<Makyo> Will look anyway, to keep up with qs
<frankban> Makyo: yeah, thanks
<frankban> bac: ~10 minutes for each successful quickstart run. in my qa instruction, I forgot to mention that you have to destroy the environment between the last two steps
<frankban> bac: but if you don't, quickstart should still exit gracefully with an error
<bac> great
<frankban> Makyo: I presume there is a way (manage.jc.com?) to retrieve the URL of the last revision of the gui charm, this is something we should do in quickstart
<Makyo> frankban, yes, request with version HEAD
<Makyo> Er..
<Makyo> That will give the charm info.
<Makyo> Fromwhich I suppose you could check out the charm from lp
<frankban> Makyo: http://manage.jujucharms.com/charms/precise/juju-gui/json ?
<Makyo> But just juju deploy juju-gui will get latest from charmstore, right?  
<Makyo> http://manage.jujucharms.com/api/2/charm/precise/juju-gui-HEAD
<rick_h_> frankban: api right, use api v3 if you can. It's feature flagged and will be the default once we release bundles
<rick_h_> Makyo: you can leave off -HEAD and it'll get latest
<rick_h_> or not...wtf
<Makyo> Oh, alright, cool. Just remember a bug where doing that would try to get the juju charm with version 'gui'
<frankban> rick_h_: Internal Server Error on http://manage.jujucharms.com/api/3/charm/precise/juju-gui
<frankban> with or without HEAD
<rick_h_> http://staging.jujucharms.com/api/3/charm/precise/apache2 works so we've got a bug then 
<rick_h_> http://manage.jujucharms.com/api/3/charm/precise/apache2 also works
<rick_h_> bac: known bug with juju-gui? ^^
<gary_poster> frankban, LGTM with ignorable trivial.  Thank you!
<frankban> gary_poster: thanks
<frankban> gary_poster: you aere right in your comment. I think, instead of adding a comment, I could use "juju status --format yaml": it's the default, but this way it's explicit and it should prevent the program to stop working if they change the default
<gary_poster> frankban, ah, sounds nice
<frankban> gary_poster: I cannot use the jujuclient there: I do that step to ensure we have a state server which exposes an API to which then jujuclient will connect
<gary_poster> frankban, ah! of course, makes sense. should have realized.
<gary_poster> rick_h_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/charmworld/+bug/1240576 is kinda critical, yeah?
<_mup_> Bug #1240576: charm without a version and a - in the name throws an error. <charmworld:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240576>
<rick_h_> gary_poster: yea, just creating cards for that one and one to bundles as well
<rick_h_> gary_poster: they're kind of related so fix might go together. 
<Makyo> jujugui call in 11
<rick_h_> Makyo: cheater! lol
<gary_poster> rick_h_, ok thanks.  you mean bundles can't have hyphens?
<gary_poster> Makyo, lol
<rick_h_> gary_poster: #1229179
<_mup_> Bug #1229179: Revisionless bundle requests raise ValueError <oops> <charmworld:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1229179>
<gary_poster> ah, ok thanks rick_h_ 
<Makyo> 0:)
<gary_poster> lol
<bac> those should be critical b/c i have to room with sinzui next week
<rick_h_> lol
<gary_poster> I concede today's game to Makyo
<Makyo> It's my day to run it anyway, heh
<gary_poster> :-)
<bac> frankban: qa was a-ok
<frankban> bac: great thank you
<gary_poster> Makyo, is https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1238190 fixed?  I think t might be
<_mup_> Bug #1238190: while launching a service, the canvas re-centers the deploying charm repeatedly <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238190>
<Makyo> gary_poster, I think so, but it'
<Makyo> It will fall under today's work if not.
<gary_poster> ok
<gary_poster> jujugui call now
<rick_h_> jujugui need a second gui review of antdillon's onboarding branch https://codereview.appspot.com/14700043/
<rick_h_> behind the feature flag onboard
<gary_poster> rick_h_, I'll try to do it quickly
<gary_poster> hey rick_h_, did you have a discussion with ant about not showing the onboarding if the app starts in a fullscreen mode?  This seems a bit tricky
<gary_poster> I mean, the desired behavior seems a bit tricky
<gary_poster> It feels like the desired behavior is a bit like this:
<gary_poster> "If, the first time we go to the sidebar mode, we are at the root, then show onboarding"
<gary_poster> but even that has subtle things that make me unhappy
<gary_poster> I think I'm going to propose "If we are in sidebar mode at the start then do the onboarding" as another constraint
<gary_poster> just made comment to rv wth my suggestion, including patch
<rick_h_> gary_poster: yea, good point. Originally it was looking for / (before feature flag) and so it was only tied to showing in sidebar
<rick_h_> gary_poster: so you're right, will have to get at url, check things out
<rick_h_> gary_poster: maybe even move it to part of the subapp/browser.js code so that it can just check viewmode and such. 
 * rick_h_ had a thought about that yesterday, but wen tmeh
<gary_poster> rick_h_, cool.  patch I landed does good things except for knowing a bit too much about viewmode
<gary_poster> I mean
<gary_poster> I didn't land it
<gary_poster> I put it in rv
<rick_h_> gary_poster: right
<rick_h_> thanks!
<gary_poster> thanks rick_h_ :-) ttyl
<gary_poster> so...problem #1 is small: my new compression appears to be excluding uncompressed source for some reason.  I need to investigate.
<gary_poster> problem #2 is more interesting.
<gary_poster> not all charms are being obtained
<gary_poster> by the whole endpoints thing
<gary_poster> and I'm guessing the promises are swallowing the problems
<gary_poster> the symptom is that the gui falls over when trying to draw an inspector
<gary_poster> because it expects the charm to be there
<gary_poster> in db.charms
<gary_poster> and it is not
<bac> oops, my connection dropped and i didn't notice
<rick_h_> gary_poster: ok, yea the inspector uses the store's promise charm method to get the charm
<rick_h_> gary_poster: so that might be eating things there
<gary_poster> rick_h_, yeah it is.  Also problem appears to be (one problem appears to be?) that the API socket is falling over on the juju core side
<gary_poster> rick_h_, from api server log: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6247538/
<rick_h_> ugh on that one
<gary_poster> eyah
<gary_poster> wow, app.onLogin can be called be called before app.initialize
<gary_poster> weird
<gary_poster> jujugui, if you didn't see on juju-dev, I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-core/+bug/1240708 .  Thumper will be investigating after he fixes local provider again
<_mup_> Bug #1240708: API server falls over repeatably during AllWatcher Next, killing GUI <juju-core:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240708>
<bac> thx
<bac> gary_poster: so there was nothing special about omgponies' set up but scale?
<huwshimi> Morning
<bac> hi huwshimi
<gary_poster> bac, that's my current hypothesis, yeah bac. :-/
<bac> gary_poster: that's, uh, ungood
<gary_poster> yeah, that's how I felt about it
<bac> huwshimi: rick and put notes on your merge proposal about the import/export icons
<gary_poster> hey huwshimi 
 * gary_poster runs away again
<huwshimi> bac: Ah great, I'll take a look.
<huwshimi> gary_poster: If you return I have a question :)
<huwshimi> gary_poster: About what to actually display for the config/options of the charms on the bundle
<gary_poster> huwshimi, I'd suggest merely the changed values, and then link to the full charm detail
<gary_poster> if someone wants to see description and detail
<gary_poster> huwshimi, does that make sense?
<gary_poster> by which I mean, do you agree with that from a user persepctive?
<huwshimi> gary_poster: OK, but we have two parameters on the charm, one called 'config' and one called 'options' and 'config' isn't populated for any of the wiki bundles
<huwshimi> gary_poster: Also, do we need to display unit counts etc?
<huwshimi> Maybe I need a real bundle example...
<gary_poster> huwshimi, unit count: yes.  to get a bundle example, build something in coming soon and export.  I'll make a quick example
<gary_poster> huwshimi, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6248029/
<huwshimi> gary_poster: is that just an environment export (is that the same thing as a bundle?)
<gary_poster> huwshimi, envExport key becomes data key in the charmworld doc you are looking at
<huwshimi> gary_poster: I'm sorry, I don't follow :)
<gary_poster> huwshimi, yes to both questions.  charmworld gives you a lot of extra information about the bundle (like charm_metadata and author and whatever) but the data key is this export, but in json format
<gary_poster> huwshimi, this is the source of benji's bundle: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~benji/charms/bundles/wiki/bundle/view/head:/bundles.yaml
<gary_poster> he called his bundle "wiki"
<gary_poster> in the export I showed it is envExport
<huwshimi> gary_poster: Ah right, and can I just drag and drop that on the gui?
<gary_poster> the charmstore converts benji's input
<gary_poster> huwshimi, yes you can
<huwshimi> gary_poster: Ah great.
<gary_poster> huwshimi, now look at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~benji/charms/bundles/wiki/bundle/view/head:/bundles.yaml
<huwshimi> gary_poster: So it looks like we only want to display the 'options' data
<gary_poster> if you scroll to bottom of that output you will see "data" key
<huwshimi> gary_poster: I'm not sure what 'config' even is looking at that....
<gary_poster> that "data" key is the same as the source of that bazaar page I showed you
<gary_poster> anyway, yes, options
<gary_poster> and constraints
<huwshimi> gary_poster: You linked to the same page :)
<gary_poster> oh huwshimi sorry! http://staging.jujucharms.com/api/3/bundle/~benji/wiki/wiki
<huwshimi> ah cool
<gary_poster> scroll to the bottom of *that*
<gary_poster> and data key contents == wiki key contents from bazaar page
<huwshimi> :)
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> huwshimi, s'ok?
<huwshimi> gary_poster: OK that's all great. I can fix that up now.
<gary_poster> cool thanks huwshimi!
<huwshimi> gary_poster: Rick and I talked about there actually not being much info to display per charm at the moment so we thought it might be easier to land a first run with just a table with the charm and details side by side. That way we don't have to worry about a hiding/showing interface yet...
<gary_poster> huwshimi, +1
<huwshimi> gary_poster: Great!
#juju-gui 2013-10-17
<gary_poster> hey frankban, forgot about juju server for bug 1240708
<_mup_> Bug #1240708: API server falls over repeatably during AllWatcher Next, killing GUI <juju-core:New> <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240708>
<gary_poster> I still don't see why it would be on our side
<gary_poster> but as long as it is fixed, I'm ok with it :-)
<frankban> gary_poster: the builtin server is enabled by default in the new charm release. if you switch to the legacy server, the problems (errors in console, inspector frozen) disappear
<gary_poster> frankban, ah ok
<gary_poster> :-/
<frankban> gary_poster: I am investigating and it seems to be (drum roll and shame on me) a string encoding problem in a log message (when the charm info includes non-ascii bytes)
<gary_poster> frankban, lol, yay string encoding
<frankban> gary_poster: I stupidly assumed the ws messages were already encoded, but tornado (a good guy) gives them to me as unicode objects
<gary_poster> frankban, completely understandable.  ugh string encoding in Python.  yay for easy fix, hopefully.
<frankban> gary_poster: the fix is easy: add .encode('utf-8') to all the log calls which include a ws message
<gary_poster> frankban, ideally we would have had some people using the server when we asked ;-)
<gary_poster> cool frankban. have you verified that this fixes the symptoms?
<frankban> gary_poster: https://ec2-54-234-223-41.compute-1.amazonaws.com/  (password in pvt): could you please double check? that's running the builtin server.
<gary_poster> frankban, perfect
<gary_poster> frankban, I still don't see exactly how this would have resulted in a stop in the core logs.  Our server fell over and disconnected from core?
<frankban> gary_poster: at least the builtin server was trying to get our attention: "Juju API unexpectedly disconnected". when a message arrives from the iostream, tornado calls the async callback previously registered. if an exception is raised by the callback, it aborts the connection. In out case the callback is WebSocketClientConnection.on_message, which calls WebSocketHandler.on_juju_message, which calls "logging.debug
<frankban> (self._summary + 'juju -> client: {}'.format(message))". the error in the juju-core logs refers to a next() response not being able to be sent because the connection is dropped (I guess)
<gary_poster> frankban, I did have a related thought: we ought to make our server disconnect webserver connections when we get disconnected from core
<gary_poster> frankban, ah ok
<gary_poster> frankban, do you want to postpone 1-on-1 or go ahead?  completely up to you
<frankban> gary_poster: joining
<rick_h_> antdillon: did you see the feedback on your branch?
<rick_h_> antdillon: make sense/in progress or need a hand with that?
<rick_h_> gary_poster: thinking on the conversation about the error stuff with promises I added a high maint. card for a generic 'smart' promise error catcher with some ideas in the notes
<rick_h_> gary_poster: let me know if that's not a good plan or there's a better one out there.
<gary_poster> rick_h_, cool.  I'll see if I can have an explicit time for this conversation in SF.  thank you
<frankban> gary_poster: could you please review https://codereview.appspot.com/14772044 ?
<gary_poster> frankban, on it
<frankban> gary_poster: if you need an environment ready to qa, you can use https://ec2-54-242-218-111.compute-1.amazonaws.com/
<gary_poster> perfect thanks frankban 
<gary_poster> frankban, had to look up {!r} :-)
<frankban> :-)
<gary_poster> frankban, shouldn't we have encoding protection for logging in server/guiserver/auth.py and server/guiserver/bundles/utils.py?  Looking to see how _summary is generated also...
<gary_poster> _summary looks fine as is
<gary_poster> well, no...
<gary_poster> request.uri can have unicode, right frankban ?
<gary_poster> (server/guiserver/utils.py in request_summary function)
<frankban> gary_poster: I'll check if request.uri is unicode. for the other places with logging, I'll add !r
<gary_poster> cool thanks frankban.  qa looks good and LGTM with those comments.  recording on rv now
<frankban> thanks
<gary_poster> done
<jcastro> hey gary_poster
<jcastro> so I just deployed gui just now in AWS
<gary_poster> rick_h_, antdillon did my comments on https://codereview.appspot.com/14700043/ make sense?  antdillon, rick_h_ and I would love to get this landed
<gary_poster> jcastro, listening
<jcastro> and now in the inspector the link is not only unclickable
<jcastro> I can't even highlight it to copy and paste
<gary_poster> jcastro, what link?
<jcastro> in the inspector 
<gary_poster> oh
<jcastro> if I click wordpress/0 under running units
<rick_h_> gary_poster: yes, made sense to me. I've ping'd antdillon and if I don't hear back I'll take it over and get it done once I finish huw's here. 
<gary_poster> cool thanks rick_h_ 
<rick_h_> *tsk *tsk huw forgot to add tests
<gary_poster> I noticed :-)
<rick_h_> so adding to help it move forward so we'll have it on the tab
<gary_poster> jcastro, hoping to make a release with the fix for the bug you reported today.  unable to copy and paste is pretty odd
<gary_poster> that is, hoping to make a release today of the bug you reported a week or so ago
<jcastro> yeah I think that might be a browser bug
<jcastro> gary_poster, is it within 3 hours? I am doing a demo during the ubuntu demo hangout
<jcastro> so I can either work around or wait, I can do either or
<jcastro> rick_h_, also, new presentation with the gui trick
<jcastro> since google hangouts let you share only one window
<jcastro> I added the google ssh for chrome extension, and then I ssh to localhost to do the juju cli stuff
<gary_poster> jcastro, work around I'm afraid.  we have one more blocker and person working on it doesn't start for a few minutes.  I'll ping you if I have good news, but for now assume we won't make t in 3
<jcastro> that lets me tab back and forth from the gui and the CLI in one window, badass
<gary_poster> jcastro, actually
<rick_h_> jcastro: hah! awesome
<gary_poster> jcastro, if you want you could try using juju set juju-gui juju-gui-source=lp:juju-gui
<gary_poster> jcastro if that works better for you, use it
<antdillon> rick_h_, Hey, sorry knee deep in release. I read the comments, will fix them up now and push them
<gary_poster> it will take about 10 min to build, during which the original release will be served
<jcastro> gary_poster, I'll rehearse with the release for now and workaround
<jcastro> I learned my lesson from demoing trunk
<jcastro> not your trunk, I mean trunk in general
<gary_poster> jcastro, :-) ack and understood.  FWIW, we have an instance running 0.10.1 right now and copy/paste of url seems to be fine. :-/
<gary_poster> on ec2
<gary_poster> so dunno
<jcastro> gary_poster, ok that appears to be a browser issue on my side
<gary_poster> ok cool
<jcastro> I killed chrome with a -9 and respawned it now it magically works
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> ok
<hatch> morning
<jcastro> hey hatch
<jcastro> and rick_h_
<jcastro> a guy put haste in the store
<jcastro> it's a nodejs pastebin, same one that runs hastebin.com
<jcastro> it demos nice
<hatch> oh very cool, I'll have to check it out
<gary_poster> hatch, welcome back!
<gary_poster> nice time?
<hatch> thanks! glad to be back
<rick_h_> jcastro: nice
<hatch> it was nice to not be on a computer for a while :)
<antdillon> rick_h_, gary_poster Do you know how I should implement the routing code for onboarding?
<rick_h_> antdillon: you don't need to. There's no routing really involved
<gary_poster> antdillon, did you see the patch I provided?  It's not perfect, but it's not bad. :-)
<hatch> now onto the 400+ emails
<rick_h_> antdillon: oh yea there's a pastebin link gary gave you
<gary_poster> only 400+?  bah :-)
<hatch> haha I tried to stay on-top of them
<hatch> failed I guess
<hatch> lol
<gary_poster> :-)
<antdillon> gary_poster, Ah sorry missed it, is it in the qa?
<gary_poster> antdillon, yeah.  lemme find...
<gary_poster> antdillon, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6247161/
<antdillon> gary_poster, Awesome thanks
<gary_poster> welcome
<frankban> gary_poster: request.uri is already a string, fixed the other occurrences
<bac> hey gary_poster.  chat?
<bac> hi hatch
<hatch> hey bac
<gary_poster> frankban, awesome.  bac, sorry, realized I was missing when I got some water.  coming over now
<hatch> emails done
<hatch> gary_poster: any specific task you'd like me on right now?
<gary_poster> hatch, wow, right you are here. :-)  Makyo is working on the remaining critical bug, so f he could use help that would be great.  Otherwise...you could qa new bundle stuff you haven't seen, you could try making a version of the wiki bundle that has x/y annotations and make sure that works properly, or...
<Makyo> hatch, fix firebug so that it doesn't close websockets if you set breakpoints.
<gary_poster> hatch, bundle vis pan and zoom if you are up for challenge
<gary_poster> hatch also could go for some clean up branches
<gary_poster> hey luca__ I gave you a branch showing the behavior of hiding the inspector when you made a relation
<rick_h_> added a bug today about the activeTab support missing from the bundle details
<gary_poster> you want that?
<gary_poster> hatch ^^^ rick_h_ 
<rick_h_> trivial
<luca__> gary_poster: ah yeah, I have not looked at that yet
<hatch> sure
<luca__> gary_poster: it might be better to review it next week quickly when together
<gary_poster> luca__, :-P I make you a branch and everything!  :-) ok cool
<hatch> and Makyo sorry can't help there - does the native FF inspector work yet? :)
<luca__> gary_poster: haha sorry :D
<gary_poster> np :-)
<Makyo> hatch, heh, I haven't tried in so long, come to think of it. Should just use gary_poster's trick rather than messing with config-debug so I can just use chrome.
<Makyo> I guess that's better for QA than dev, though
<luca__> gary_poster: Also, I think having a 0 unit state could actually really help us
<hatch> rick_h_: I will review your onboarding branch
<rick_h_> hatch: I'm actually reviewing/landing that for antdillon 
<rick_h_> gary_poster: 's done a second review
<rick_h_> hatch: so we're good
 * hatch rejects
<gary_poster> <snort>
<hatch> missing description and camelcase in app.js (so far)
 * hatch really would have rejected that branch
 * rick_h_ adds a description and fixes camelCase
<rick_h_> hatch: due to the url hackery?
<hatch> 4 event handlers for a hover change, url wakyness, plus some other minors
<rick_h_> well as you can see it's not been without it's dicussions
<rick_h_> and it's a first pass, it'll get updated. 
<rick_h_> behind a FF
<hatch> I guess.......
<hatch> I'd like to at least see cards for the follow-ups
<hatch> just so that the 'bad' code doesn't stick around
<hatch> sorry that came off a little...harsh - it wasn't meant to be like that :)
<hatch> 4h of sleep is messing with my filter lol
<hatch> love the skinnier header
<rick_h_> yep
<hatch> and I see the charm token has been used 'again'! lol
<hatch> should put a big warning at the top of that file - "used EVERYWHERE"
<hatch> haha
<rick_h_> yep, jcsackett has claim for most reused bit of code in the gui anywhere
<hatch> oh I thought the token was your baby?
<hatch> or did you just adopt it when he left?
<rick_h_> well I helped think hard about it :)
<hatch> (woah that was kind of morbid reading it back)
<rick_h_> lol
<gary_poster> hatch: hover change: that's probably something you change in no time flat.  slip it in?  I forgot about the YUI hover helpers.  url wackiness: not sure what you mean, once my patch is applied, other than the fact that the desired behavior is not clear to me until fullscreen mode is gone.  I made a call with behavior I thought was ok in the patch.  might be nicer if it were in browse code so it didn't have to repeat 
<gary_poster> the "sidebar" logic, but enh.  Do you have more concrete concerns that we should make a bug for?  other minors: slip 'em in?  This was a code contribution, and as such I want us to help it go smoothly.
<rick_h_> gary_poster: it's in and landed. Created a card to move to the browser.js module when we add support for storing the state of 'did the user see this, don't show again' logic
<gary_poster> rick_h_, ok cool.
<gary_poster> thank you
<rick_h_> gary_poster: hover clean up can occur at that time as well, but we can get UX feedback as I've got some design concerns overall and prefer to get luca__ and company looking at it
<gary_poster> cool
<luca__> rick_h_: gary_poster oh no, rick has design concerns! run for the hills :P
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> haha
<rick_h_> luca__: :P comingsoon is loading
<rick_h_> expect a ping any minute now :P
<luca__> rick_h_: rofl
<hatch> gary_poster: the biggest issue I had was the url routing stuff should be handled via the routing code
<rick_h_> the onboarding masking is a bit nuts 
<hatch> but then rick_h_ infrmed me there was discussion around that already
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, and that'll go away entirely when it's in the browser
<rick_h_> it'll be able top just check the viewState.viewmode
<hatch> modals can die the most painful way possible
<gary_poster> heh
<hatch> the WORST is when people put videos in modals
<hatch> 'yes, I totally want to look at a black window while this video is buffering instead of reading your page content'
<gary_poster> tar --exclude affects the sources of symlink files.  weird
<hatch> man I just sound bitter this morning
<gary_poster> so if you have build-prod/juju-ui/assets/source/api as a symlink...oh wait a sec...
<hatch> is the 'Add to my canvas' text shifted to the left for everyone else too? I'm having some caching issues so just want to make sure before I file a bug
<gary_poster> hatch, charm?  looks ok on comingsoon to me
<hatch> hmm ok I'll screenshot it
<gary_poster> bundle looks fine too
<hatch> gary_poster: https://www.evernote.com/shard/s219/sh/75bfc4a3-83ae-4357-8803-903590073a59/f27d7423845e6b325848d3880255f296/res/f32bf30f-e9a9-47db-acd4-dfa4ea52e33a/skitch.png
<gary_poster> that's where I see it hatch.  wrong?
<hatch> shouldn't the text be centered in the box?
<gary_poster> oh!
<gary_poster> hatch, that tells you how fabulous my eye is
<gary_poster> yeah hatch
<gary_poster> I bet the issue has something to do with the similar bundle button
<gary_poster> which is centered
 * bac wonders if that is the WORST.  #firstworldproblems
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> haha ok np, chrome has just been crashing for me a lot this morning and refuses to clear the cache so I wasn't sure if it was just me :)
<hatch> bac: no, modal videos are clearly worse :P
<bac> hatch: ok, yeah i see your point.
<hatch> darn I missed http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/556341540/pressy-the-almighty-android-button while I was away
<hatch> such a great idea!
<hatch> rick_h_: ^ figured you'd like that
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, almost got into that 
 * Makyo pointedly goes to make coffee.
<hatch> rick_h_: I'm assuming that this tabview hash code is handled separately somehow? It should be handled by the tabview code by default but that doesn't appear to be the case on the bundle tabview even though it's using identical code
<gary_poster> lol
<hatch> jujugui call in 10
 * hatch waited until Makyo had left
<gary_poster> nicely done, all
 * Makyo claps for hatch "Well done!  You beat me to it!"
<bac> "pressy comes with fourteen click combinations"  -- that does sound intuitive!  i can rarely get double-click-to-skip song to work on my teeny tiny headphone button
<bac> ugh, charmworld login tests fail if you lose network connectivity.
<rick_h_> hatch: the view has to handle an activeTab attr and get that from the browser.js state controller
<rick_h_> hatch: I didn't look into why it didn't work since I'd think it'd be shared. I wonder if the bundle stuff just isn't setting the activeTab in browser.js like for charm.js
<rick_h_> hatch: and then there's a line that takes the activeTab ATTR and forces the tabview widget to go to that tab
<hatch> rick_h_: ahhh I see that now
<hatch> I missed it because of the name difference
<hatch> cool thanks
<rick_h_> hatch: coolio
<hatch> yup trivial fix, I'll clean it up so it's shared
<rick_h_> hatch: awesome, thanks
<hatch> do we know why it's not working by default?
<hatch> like why the tabview code isn't reacting to the hash in the url?
<hatch> probably knew at one point
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, trying to recall. The issue was that we ignore parts of the tabview because if it routes it causes issues
<rick_h_> changing the url, cauing a dispatch, wants to redraw, something
<hatch> I'll accept that
<hatch> lets blame double dispatch
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> I feel like that 'Blame Candada!' song from south park
<rick_h_> "blame double dispatch! blame double dispatch!"
<hatch> lol
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 2
<jcsackett> rick_h_: technically isn't the charm model the most used code anywhere?
<jcsackett> s/used/reused/
<rick_h_> jcsackett: it'
<rick_h_> maybe I guess
<hatch> jcsackett: I don't know what you just did, but your text changed :)
<hatch> used changed to reused
<jcsackett> hatch: i sent a substitute command, a la vim. some clients render it, and anyone using a client that doesn't probably knows what it means.
<hatch> oh cool
<hatch>  /s/used/reused ?
 * jcsackett nods
<jcsackett> less the leading slash.
<hatch> coolio
<hatch> s/coolio/foobar
<hatch> doesn't look like I can do it
<hatch> haha
<jcsackett> ...that's odd.
<jcsackett> if it worked for what i sent, it should work for what you send.
<jcsackett> it's not part of IRC--it's just a thing some clients do.
<jcsackett> oh, ending slash.
<jcsackett> like, s/coolio/foobar/
<hatch> hmm
<hatch> s/hmm/fooo/
<hatch> oh nice
<hatch> :)
<hatch> thanks
<hatch> haha
<jcsackett> rick_h_: mind you, i'm happy to take the reward for most reused code. :-)
<hatch> gary_poster: in Ubuntu I get the same results as you - so there is something not quite right there
<gary_poster> hatch, :-/ ok cool that means good stuff to fix :-)
<rick_h_> hatch: added two cards for the two things brought up in call
<hatch> right - so was there discussion on a release date? I'm assuming that it was pushed?
<rick_h_> hatch: the bundle button and mystery charm token event helper
<hatch> thanks
<Makyo> Housemate wandered upstairs in his boxers with headphones in, I figured I'd spare you all. :P
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> haha - oh that would have been funny
<gary_poster> hatch, we are making non-bundle release today.  we will be able to demo bundle story 1 (display) & story 2 (deploy); we will have most of story 3 (stability) and maybe all of it.  We will arrange with Jorge and Antonio to pre-populate approved bundles in store before we release.
<hatch> coolio
<gary_poster> hatch, for quickstart, we will have story 1 (equivalent to juju bootstrap --with-gui) in a PPA for testing, and maybe story 2 ready (adds ability to deploy bundles).  story 3 (we handhold through init) we can maybe sneak in next week
<gary_poster> that's 'bout it
<hatch> is the quickstart stuff a separate ppa?
<gary_poster> hatch yes will be for now
<hatch> I noticed that it was python not go
<hatch> ahh ok gotcha
<gary_poster> frankban I will call project juju-quickstart?
<gary_poster> on Launchpad
<frankban> gary_poster: sounds good
<hatch> I had lunch with a guy in Vanc who's using Juju in their startup
<hatch> using it to deploy their app of course but also using it in CI like we do
<gary_poster> her marcoceppi.  we are making a juju-quickstart plugin.  should we put it in https://launchpad.net/juju-plugins or make a new project?
<gary_poster> cool, hatch!
<hatch> yeah it was pretty cool talking to someone who's actually using it in production
<hatch> http://www.picatic.com/ is the company
<marcoceppi> gary_poster: you're welcome to put it in juju-plugins or start your own project. I haven't gotten around to making packaging for juju-plugins, but that could be the fire under me rear to do so
<marcoceppi> gary_poster: the idea was to collect a lot of small plugins and put them there, to simplify packaging, etc. deployer (arguably a juju plugin), charm-tools, etc all have their own project. There's not forced convetion one way or the other
<gary_poster> cool thanks marcoceppi, makes sense.  wdyt frankban ?  we have our own makefile stuff, so I'm thinking we should have our own project because that will be easier, at least for now.  agree?
<marcoceppi> Also, I've come to talk about "Providers" on the charm info page https://jujucharms.com/precise/wordpress I've gotten some reports of confusion from users assuming that those providers listed are the ONLY supported providers for the charm
<frankban> gary_poster: agreed
<frankban> gary_poster: for now a separate project is better imho
<gary_poster> cool thanks frankban .  https://launchpad.net/juju-quickstart
<frankban> thanks gary_poster 
<gary_poster> marcoceppi, I just finally parsed what you were saying, sorry.  ok...
<gary_poster> You mean AWS/EC2 and LXc
<marcoceppi> gary_poster: yes! Sorry, always feel free to smack me for clarification :)
<marcoceppi> gary_poster: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/10/17/%23juju.html#t14:09 from earlier today, and jamespage had similar experience during a talk
<gary_poster> marcoceppi, :-) .  OK, I can understand that confusion.  Would you mind filing a bug?  I will if you need me to.  If you have a suggestion for alternate wording, we'd really appreciate it.
<frankban> gary_poster: pushed trunk to the new project
<marcoceppi> gary_poster: I'll gladly open a bug, just wanted to make sure it wouldnt' be in vain if you guys had something else planned
<gary_poster> frankban, could you push it to ~juju-gui?
<gary_poster> marcoceppi, no, this would be great to hear
<gary_poster> thank you
<frankban> gary_poster: lp:~juju-gui/juju-quickstart?
<gary_poster> frankban, lp:~juju-gui/juju-quickstart/trunk , yeah
<frankban> gary_poster: done
<frankban> gary_poster: so lp:juju-quickstart will be lp:~juju-gui/juju-quickstart/trunk, correct?
<frankban> gary_poster: the real question is, what shoudl I put into .lbox?
<gary_poster> frankban, yes, lp:juju-quickstart is that
<gary_poster> frankban, heh.  make check?
<frankban> gary_poster: make check is already in .lbox.check
<gary_poster> oh
<gary_poster> right, .lbox
<frankban> .lbox now contains "propose -cr -for lp:juju-quickstart"
<gary_poster> frankban, I think that is right
<frankban> gary_poster: hum... perhaps we have to change the trunk series in https://code.launchpad.net/juju-quickstart
<marcoceppi> Do you guys have the concept of tooltips in the "store" portion of the GUI?
<gary_poster> marcoceppi, no
<gary_poster> frankban, looks right already to me
<frankban> gary_poster: yes indeed, thank you
<gary_poster> welcome :-)
<marcoceppi> gary_poster: https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1241075
<_mup_> Bug #1241075: Wording of "Providers" confusing on charm information page <juju-gui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1241075>
<marcoceppi> thanks again!
<gary_poster> marcoceppi, I like your solution.  Note that we explicitly call OpenStack "HP Cloud" because of concerns from Antonio and others about a lack of portability across OpenStack providers.  I don't think that affects your solution though.  I'll ask Luca to look at this.
<frankban> guihelp: quickstart branch ready for 2 review 1 qa. could anyone please take a look? thanks!
<Makyo> frankban, on it.
<frankban> Makyo: ty
<gary_poster> I'll take the other
<marcoceppi> gary_poster: this is fine, I think including that in the caveat would be fine too, "OpenStack is tested against HP Cloud's public OpenStack service" or whatever
<gary_poster> cool marcoceppi 
<hatch> jujugui looking for a quick review/qa https://codereview.appspot.com/14702045/
<Makyo> hatch, on it.
<hatch> thanks
<Makyo> *lboxing-light*
<hatch> what is a '360 feedback' ?
<rick_h_> hatch: welcoem to the party!
<hatch> rick_h_: lol I'm just doing the survey right now
<hatch> I'm going to guess I don't do 360 feedback since I have no idea what it is?
<Makyo> hatch, code LGTM, qa in a sec.
<gary_poster> hatch,  it is our yearly review
<gary_poster> hatch it is "360" because you review manager, peers, and reports (if you have any)
<hatch> ohh ok
<Makyo> jujugui review+qa please: https://codereview.appspot.com/14771044 Please QA in a real environment as well as sandbox, incl. bundles.
<hatch> Makyo: on it
<hatch> it'll be a bit though - I need to fire up the juju-core box :)
<frankban> gary_poster: reordered the quickstart cards: hight priority for minimum story one (normal for story one nice to have)
<gary_poster> frankban, looks just right
<frankban> gary_poster: cool, thanks and EOcrazyD. have a great evening!
<gary_poster> frankban, :-) you too
<gary_poster> thank you
<hatch> Makyo: such a small diff for such a large issue :D
<Makyo> hatch, I spent alittle too long trying to figure out why the env wouldn't work if I had a breakpoint in there, sorry.
<Makyo> hatch, side effect from the recent refactor, though, which got the rest of the issues.  Overall win,just this initial centering thing missing.
<hatch> oh no that's fine - it just seems that every time we run into a canvas issue it's a lot of work to find the issue then a small fix :) I wonder if there is a way we can simplify it?
<hatch> I really have no idea - you're the expert in this area :)
<hatch> Makyo: so how should I qa this on a real env?
<hatch> it's just pulling down your branch now
<Makyo> Deploy a service, drag it somewhere, and refresh, it should be centered.
<hatch> cool
<Makyo> The issue was that if you refreshed, it'd be off the edge of the viewport.
<hatch> ohh
<hatch> yeah that's not ideal
<gary_poster> jujugui, smallest review ever: https://codereview.appspot.com/14771045 .  To qa, go to https://ec2-54-234-204-211.compute-1.amazonaws.com/ and verify in the inspector that sourcemaps are working for you.
<hatch> on it
<gary_poster> thank you
<hatch> dunzo!
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> Makyo: sorry I'm having an issue deploying the GUI on core
<hatch> it appears it can't install the python depts
<hatch> anyone familiar with this issue or possibly a one off?
<Makyo> Not seen that before
<hatch> ok will kick it off again
<hatch> when I run `juju resolved -r juju-gui/0` the unit is still in error state
<hatch> is this a juju bug?
<hatch> er
<hatch> known juju bug
<hatch> the -r is retry
<gary_poster> hatch, is this LXC on saucy?
<hatch> LXC on.....
<hatch> precise
<gary_poster> hatch, LXC is broken right now with that exact symptom.  The apt-get is failing, right?
<hatch> right
<gary_poster> yeah, hatch, LXC is hosed.  panic in the streets, etc. :-/
<hatch> aww darn
<gary_poster> hatch, ec2 or etc. to the rescue
<hatch> ok Makyo looks like I'll need to ec2 this, sorry for the delay
<hatch> gary_poster: thanks for confirming
<Makyo> hatch, nbd
<gary_poster> welcome
 * gary_poster goes for lunch
<gary_poster> goes downstairs, that is
 * hatch also takes lunch
 * Makyo lunches too.  Peer pressure.
<hatch> just took the dog to get his hair cut.....so he decided to throw up on the truck seat.....aweeeeesommmeee
<rick_h_> yay hatch 
<rick_h_> welcome back!
<rick_h_> :P
<hatch> I still haven't eaten
<hatch> so I'm not actually here
 * hatch ghost
<hatch> so glad I got my terminal colours all fixed on my laptop so that now I can actually use it without seizing
<rick_h_> bac: ping, got a sec to walk through a quick sanity check ?
<gary_poster> Makyo, how goes landing your branch?  Do you need another review?  Time is growing short to make a non-Friday release
<Makyo> Just got back, will land asap!
<gary_poster> cool
<Makyo> Well once hatch QAs, unless someone else wants to real quick.
<hatch> Makyo: sorry just trying to get ec2 to spin up
<hatch> maybe someone else wants to take the QA?
<hatch> sorry :/
<rick_h_> need me to run QA? What are we qa'ing again?
<rick_h_> Makyo: ^
<Makyo> https://codereview.appspot.com/14771044/ lp:~makyo/juju-gui/center - QA against a real env with positioned services; refreshing the page should center the services.
<rick_h_> Makyo: rgr
<Makyo> Would also like to do a quick make-sure that sandbox still works.  Will keep trying to break it, as it is.
<hatch> rick_h_: cannot be LXC though, because it's broken
<rick_h_> hatch: I'm not on saucy :P
<rick_h_> but ssssh , don't tell anyone 
<hatch> I'm on precise and there is the same issue
<Makyo> Works for me in precise :P
<hatch> well my 'juju-core' machine is precise
<hatch> Makyo: really?
<hatch> hmm
<rick_h_>         agent-state-info: 'hook failed: "install"'
<hatch> what version of juju?
<Makyo> hatch, yeah, works in quantal.
<rick_h_> :(
<hatch> rick_h_: yeah see
<hatch> :)
<hatch> todaso
<Makyo> Sorry, raring, derp.
<rick_h_> well then nvm, carry on hatch on ec2
<Makyo> 1.14.1-raring
<hatch> rick_h_: I'm having issues getting ec2 to spin up
<hatch> Makyo: 1.16 here
<Makyo> Maaaybe i'll stick with this version for a bit loner.
<Makyo> longer
<hatch> haha yeah definitely
<hatch> arg so frustrating
<hatch> juju won't bootstrap, says it already IS - but then won't do a `status` and there are no instances on ec2 spun up
<rick_h_> juju switch ?
<rick_h_> hatch: are you looking at local env vs remote ec2 env?
<hatch> rick_h_: have the default set to my ec2 version
<hatch> `juju switch` shows that environment
<rick_h_> hatch: right, but have you used juju switch to check what env is set?
<rick_h_> ah ok
<rick_h_> hatch: and if you go to your aws console no machine is coming up?
<hatch> nope nothing in there....if I `sudo juju status` it hangs hah
<hatch> maybe I'll reboot
<hatch> oh wait
<hatch> my laptop has quantal
<hatch> maybe that's not supported anylonger?
<hatch> oh no I'm still on 1.14.1-quantal-amd64
<hatch> hmm
<hatch> I'll try rebooting it
<hatch> no luck...I wonder if there is an issue connecting
<hatch> to the #juju channel
 * hatch said that like batman saying "to the batcave"
<gary_poster> hatch try juju destroy-environment, I was told in similar circumstances
<hatch> hmm it appears to be hanging
<hatch> oh there it goes
<gary_poster> jcastro, I'm marking myself in summit as attending various meetings, even though I arguably should be required on the ones I created at the very least, because I just can't be bothered. :-P Good enough?
<hatch> gary_poster: looks like that has solved the issue thanks - so it's "environment flag" must be some config file that was never cleaned up then
<gary_poster> yeah I dunno
<gary_poster> glad it worked :-)
<hatch> now, we wait
<hatch> I hope?
<hatch> haha
<hatch> still doesn't show any instances spinning up
<hatch> there it goes
<hatch> yay!
<hatch> I'd really love to install 13.10 on this thing :/
<hatch> Makyo: so how is the VM on the 'air' treating you?
<Makyo> hatch, I've actually done little with it.  I'll poke at it and make sure it's workable before the trip.
<Makyo> Can always just bring both again, I guess.
<hatch> haha noooo
<hatch> I figured you might have converted to working on it :)
<Makyo> There's some aspects of workflow that I haven't gotten to fixing yet.
<Makyo> I use occasional mouse integration with vim, and that doesn't work.  Keybindings for home/end/pgup/pgdn are wrong for me.
<Makyo> Did finally get bzr working on metal, though not lbox.
<Makyo> (which is fine)
<hatch> Makyo: this might help http://fromanegg.com/post/45733384142/nfs-between-ubuntu-vm-and-osx-host
<hatch> also if you find any errors/additions plz let me know :)
<Makyo> Oh, I've got everything set up in virtualbox with raring server.  Bit different :o)
<Makyo> Still the NFS solution, though.
<Makyo> Slightly tweaked.
<hatch> Makyo: so when you do things like bzr do you need to do the 'exec ssh-agent bash'
<hatch> then 'ssh-add <key>'
<hatch> I can't seem to find a workaround to that irritatnt
<Makyo> No, though like I said, I haven't done too much.
<Makyo> bzr locally seems to work fine, though.
<Makyo> As does at read actions in vm.
<hatch> you're running it on osx?
<hatch> bzr I mean
<Makyo> Yeah, from brew, though I had to rejigger PYTHON_PATH
<hatch> we'll have to chat in SF about it, sounds like you're doing things a little different than I
<hatch> but yours might require less jiggerin
<hatch> and speaking of jiggerin, I cannot get this ec2 to work
<hatch> I got the bootstrap node but it just hangs when I try and deploy anything
<hatch> jujugui anyone else available to QA Makyo's branch on ec2?
<gary_poster> I'll do it
<hatch> thanks - tonight I'll flush juju and the keys and whatnot and set it back up
<hatch> hopefully something just got corrupted or whatever
<gary_poster> hatch, Makyo, something we could do to productively get people into d3 in sprint might be to use the new error info to split up inspector categories by error type.  If one non-d3 person pairs with Matt or Jeff on that then that might be productive.
<hatch> actually on the same line of that I wouldn't mind sitting down with matt to see if there is a better way to do that
<gary_poster> It would be good to have a list of Things We Want to Talk About so that when we have some spare moments we can go off and have a pre-considered list of things to do.
<hatch> it's pretty hard to follow as-is
<gary_poster> cool
<hatch> it may be that that's how it is
<Makyo> Sure.  It can be our fourth refactor.
<Makyo> </bitter>
<hatch> rofl
<hatch> hey we could switch to canvas
 * hatch runs
<Makyo> I'd rather work on docs, unless someone can convince me that we have the time and resources to massively refactor yet again.
<gary_poster> Makyo, he said *of the inspector*.  That's a whole new field for refactoring!
<Makyo> Oh!
<gary_poster> Makyo, but seriously, he's talking 150 lines, not the env view
<hatch> haha yeah
<Makyo> I was thinking the env view, sorry.  I missed that :(
<hatch> the data enter/exit stuff is very confusing
<hatch> is what I mean
<Makyo> Ah, yeah.
<Makyo> Welcome to d3 :/
<Makyo> Sorry about that, totally misread.
<hatch> :) sok
<gary_poster> I wonder if simply dividing it up into sub functions would make it easier to read
<gary_poster> if the divisions were conceptual
<gary_poster> update in particular I mean
<gary_poster> it always seems to do so much
<hatch> gary_poster: yeah that's what I was thinking too
<gary_poster> Makyo qa ok.  thank you!  ship it.
 * gary_poster has to go get boys from school.  biab
<Makyo> *lboxing-light*
<hatch> hehe
<Makyo> I give up.  lboxing still broken in lw checkouts with that same 404 if we run test-debug test-prod in the order we do.
<Makyo> Thankfully it still works from the branch folder.
<Makyo> If lbox had shins, I would kick them.
<hatch> Makyo: I think I do lightweight checkouts and it works good here
<hatch> bzr init the top folder then check out trunk and branch within that upper branch
<Makyo> Propose works 50% of the time, submit always fails.
<Makyo> That's what I have.
<hatch> yeah works 100% of the time here
<hatch> phantom crashes probably 50% of the time if I don't do it in lbox
<hatch> heh
<gary_poster> Makyo, if you need me to do anything (like land), ping me.  Otherwise I should take a break before evening meetings
<Makyo> gary_poster, landing now.  What version did we decide on? 0.11?
<gary_poster> yes Makyo 
<Makyo> \o/
<Makyo> Well, happy to see lbox also fail in the branch directory.
<hatch> Makyo: busted battery, inability to lbox, <third problem here> - time to throw that computer out
<Makyo> too heavy
<hatch> lol
<hatch> drag it out?
 * Makyo sets it gently in the garbage.  Still lboxing.
<hatch> Makyo: so every time I import benji's bundle using trunk it positions them differently in the canvas, I'm going to assume this is expected because it doesn't have xy annotations - but just want to confirm
<hatch> and by import I mean drag and drop
<Makyo> hatch, yeah, pretty sure.  It's running an automated pack-layout on it, and there are a few variables that go into how that winds up working out.
<hatch> sounds good
<Makyo> FINALLY
<hatch> heh ubuntu.com is down
<hatch> woops
<hatch> bcsaller: you kickin around with us this week still?
<bcsaller> hatch: I'm around,  what do you need?
<hatch> so I'm tracking down an issue where if you click 'deploy bundle' button the canvas stops reacting to interactions (drag/zoom etc)
<hatch> it looks like the button click is sending additional information to the deployer
<hatch> but the 'required' data is in the proper place
<hatch> so I was wondering if the fakebackend deployer code could be causing this issue?
<hatch> figured I'd check before parsing the ingestDeployer :)
<bcsaller> hatch: interacting with the canvas? no
<bcsaller> ingest return data that can be acted on using fakebackend api calls
<bcsaller> returns
<hatch> bcsaller: actually I just figured it out haha
<hatch> sorry
<bcsaller> np
<hatch> all those errors on the bundle topology cause the main topology to fall over
<bcsaller> they shouldn't be related at all, that would be a serious issue
<bcsaller> unconnected structures in memory
<hatch> yeah I'll need to export a proper bundle
<hatch> but it does look like that's the issue
<bcsaller> is something using #id where is should be a class off the topology container? thats could be a conflict point
<bcsaller> pan/zoom might do that with the +/- buttons
<hatch> yeah I'm looking into that right now
<hatch> yeah I think we have an odd internal issue because creating the bundle topology instance causes it to break, it doesn't even need to be rendered
<hatch> oh well....investigation time@
<hatch> !
<hatch> oh this is interesting...
<bcsaller> hatch: if you need to talk about it let me know
<hatch> bcsaller: will do, I've tracked it down to the yui property of the events property in PanZoomModule
<hatch> going to have to trace it down to how that's mixed in
<bcsaller> oh, you think its a shared class level var rather than instance? hmm. I'd make sure that its not a #id thing first though
<bcsaller> as that seems more likely 
<hatch> it's the panToPoint method actually
<hatch> (sorry I'm just chatting while I track it down) :)
<Makyo> Have to walk dogs so I can finish the release without them bugging me.
<hatch> interesting 'zoom' in d3 can mean so much more
<huwshimi> Morning
<bac> gary_poster: my branch is proposed at https://codereview.appspot.com/14811043.  i leave very early tomorrow but will try to check in from JFK.
<bac> hi huwshimi
 * bac walk
<hatch> hey huwshimi
 * hatch can't figure out where d3 'yui' events are bound
<huwshimi> hatch: d3.events?
<hatch> huwshimi: well I'm trying to figure out why the 'yui' property events in the PanZoomModule aren't being bound
<hatch> or....rebound
<huwshimi> oh
<hatch> the comments say it's beign listened to with Y.on
<hatch> but not anywhere I would expect it to be?
<huwshimi> hatch: Could it be to do with the 'events': 'scene'?
<Makyo> hatch, assets/javascript/d3-somethignsomething
<Makyo> d3--component thingy?
<Makyo> That one.
<hatch> Makyo: yeah I'm in d3-components.js
<hatch> there is no .on( for the yui events
<huwshimi> hatch: There are some docs in docs/d3-component-framework.rst that cover d3 events
<huwshimi> hatch: Not sure if any of that is useful
<hatch> cool I'll cehck that out
<Makyo> line249
<bcsaller> hatch: when you make the bundle view, check the 'interactive' flag
<Makyo> hatch, ^^^
<hatch> it's set to true
<Makyo> Specifically line 274
<bcsaller> then it should bind them
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Thanks for the reviews, adding the cleanup for the tokens and landing my branches :)
<hatch> oh jeebus
<rick_h_> huwshimi: np, I'll get you later in SFO for test-skipping :P
<hatch> now I see it Makyo
<hatch> thanks :/
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Oh dear, that was unintentional :(
<hatch> lol
<huwshimi> rick_h_: I very rarely add functions, only modify them, so it escaped my mind :(
<hatch> huwshimi: did you see the video on the new additions to sass?
<huwshimi> hatch: I did not
<hatch> huwshimi: whenever you have some time to blow http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZJeOJGazgE
<hatch> soime pretty cool stuff there
<huwshimi> hatch: Great, thanks.
 * hatch takes bundle initializer and staples it to the top of the class
<hatch> :P
<rick_h_> hatch: alphabetical :P by type of functoin
<rick_h_> _private, then public
<rick_h_> hatch: all others fail becaues I now have to use search to find them
<hatch> initializer and destructor are private
<hatch> YUI for some reason doesn't _ them haha
<hatch> honestly though from my time in C++ land I always put inits at the top and destructors at the bottom
<hatch> maybe it's a convention? no idea, it's been 4 ever
<hatch> haha
<rick_h_> hatch: stop doing it wrong
<hatch> wouldn't you put public at the top?
<rick_h_> hatch: no
<hatch> why not?
<hatch> those are the methods people 'can' use
<hatch> so....they should be easier to find?
<hatch> honestly I use cmd+r to bounce to functions so I don't really care
<hatch> :)
<rick_h_> just saying how it is
<hatch> maybe in rick land!!!
<gary_poster> Makyo hatch starting if you want to join
<Makyo> gary_poster, would rather focus on release if that's okay
<gary_poster> Makyo, +1 :-)
<bac> rick_h_: would you review https://codereview.appspot.com/14811043 in the morning?
<rick_h_> bac: will do
<bac> thanks
<bac> oh, yay, the water is out
<hatch> bcsaller: is there somewhere which handles detaching the topology events?
<bcsaller> hatch: Not sure, it was written for a persistent singleton view so that path might not be well tested, but each module removed from the topo will unbind
<bcsaller> hatch: just not sure there is any automatic triggering of that, but a destroy method looping the modules and calling removeModule or whatever would do that 
<hatch> bcsaller: hmm ok I'm trying to find out why creating a new instance of the topology causes the old handlers to get detached
<hatch> but it looks like i'll probably be on that in the am
<bcsaller> hatch: if you get stuck let me know, I might have some ideas (though I didn't see that myself)
<hatch> bcsaller: if you want to see the issue...put a debugger in panzoom.js<zoomHandler> and put a debugger in topology.js<computeScales> in the "on('zoom')" callback - you'll notice that after you open the bundle details page, click deploy, the zoomHandler never gets called
<hatch> but I'm not going to be working on it until the am so only if you were curious
<bcsaller> hatch: just looking through addModule/bind to see if there is somewhere we need to copy a datastructure
<bcsaller> hatch: I might see it
<bcsaller> d3-components.js:300
<bcsaller> subscriptions is stored in events which I'm guessing is a shared reference to the module level decl
<bcsaller> so if we copy events in addModule it goes away, or move subs elsewhere
<bcsaller> because the subscription tracking is being shared
<bcsaller> d3-components:133  modEvents = Y.mix(module.events);
<bcsaller> should fix it I think
<hatch> bcsaller: cool that's also what I was going to experiment with in the am
<hatch> rick_h_: will you have some time in the am to show me how to add a bundle to the charmstore for testing?
<hatch> I really like the service icon they are using on ubuntu.com under 'Ubuntu Openstack'
<gary_poster> hey rick_h_ am I right that featured and popular and new categories now have their own separate collections for bundles?
<gary_poster> I think I remember that
<gary_poster> http://staging.jujucharms.com/api/3/search/interesting
<Makyo> jujugui ping re: release
<gary_poster> hiya
<hatch> Makyo: yo
 * hatch working on promises
 * hatch is worried rick_h_ will get violent
<Makyo> gary_poster, there's a step in here for running integration tests on the charm (everything else was good, so woo), but I get 'juju-test not found'.  Is that bit outdated, or am I missing something?
#juju-gui 2013-10-18
<gary_poster> Makyo, this is in the charm, right?
<Makyo> gary_poster, yeah
<Makyo> gary_poster, there's a step for `make test JUJU_ENV=ec2`, which runs unit tests fine, but barfs on integration.
<gary_poster> Makyo, it is not outdated.  If you can't get it working quickly, though, I'd be fine with trusting that previous commits have run the tests properly.  That said...
<gary_poster> Makyo, see the HACKING doc in the charm
<Makyo> OH
<Makyo> Was looking in the gui.
<Makyo> Uh..
<gary_poster> it describes how to get the plugin
<Makyo> don't mind me.
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> gary_poster: http://jsbin.com/udiMIXo/1/edit it's a pretty trivial convention to get used to :)
<hatch> maybe that's why there is nothing online - people thought it was too easy
<hatch> lol
<gary_poster> hatch, but I think it is too easy to lose
<gary_poster> that's where the .finally might come in
<hatch> yep I'd be ok with that
<gary_poster> if you forget to do that *after every single application of then* then you are hosed
<hatch> ok I'll hack a finally onto the end
<rick_h_> gary_poster: no, they're mixed in currently I believe
<gary_poster> hatch, also I suggested simply .then(null, console.error)
<gary_poster> rick_h_, ?
<rick_h_> gary_poster: re: featured/popular having their own categories?
<hatch> gary_poster: no can do, that doesn't display the message
<rick_h_> or collections I mean
<gary_poster> oh, rick_h_, gotcha, thanks.
<hatch> but I can add a 'finally' or 'end' or whatever
<gary_poster> huw ^^^ I think that means we are good, then
<gary_poster> hatch cool
<rick_h_> hatch: k, I'll have to figure it out myself. I think you can just push it to https://code.launchpad.net/~benji/charms/bundles/wiki/bundle like url
<rick_h_> hatch: so you'd fork benji's and change it, commit, and push to ~hatch vs ~benji and it'll try to ingest it
<hatch> oh that's trivial
<hatch> cool
<rick_h_> hatch: rgr
<rick_h_> hatch: not following your promises example
<rick_h_> .end is using error which isn't defined ?
<hatch> rick_h_: oops I forgot to lock it
<hatch> lol
<rick_h_> meh, we'll chat later on it. I'm done for the day and can't think straight
<hatch> hve a good one
 * gary_poster steps away.  maybe back later.  night all!
<hatch> night!
<hatch> gary_poster: still here?
<hatch> sorry :)
<hatch> http://jsbin.com/udiMIXo/1/edit
<hatch> rick_h_: ^ if you happen to pop back in tinight
<hatch> turns out people in the Promise world call it done() so a little cleanup to 'done' http://jsbin.com/udiMIXo/2/
<gary_poster> hatch, that's part of the spec, or extension?
<hatch> so short form is...
<gary_poster> but that is not the same s finally
<hatch> ES6 currently doesn't have a 'done' implementation (it's in debate) so the guy who wrote it wanted to keep it as close to a pollyfill for ES6 as possible. BUT other promise lib authors have a 'done' method which throws the error outside of a promise
<gary_poster> My "finally" would be "no matter how many dones there are, we do this at the end.
<gary_poster> yeah that might work too
<gary_poster> glad it is being discussed at least
<hatch> can't be finally though
<gary_poster> thanks hatch
<gary_poster> really running away now ;-)
<hatch> that's a reserved word
<hatch> :)
<gary_poster> :-P
<hatch> haha ok cya
<Makyo> One charm integration error...
<Makyo> I know most folks are gone, but if anyone from jujugui is around, I'm running out of steam on the charm release.  One test failed.  However, given frankban's previous work, the gui release is not immediately propagated to (nor necessarily reliant on) existing services, due to the cached version within the charm itself.
<Makyo> The test failure is simple, and I'll try to fix it (race condition on service name already existing on an integration test), but although the GUI release was successful, the charm release is not complete.
<huwshimi> hatch: Could the promises swallowing errors make tests not fail properly either? If an assert is failing I get "timeout of 10000ms exceeded" for that test...
<gary_poster> Hey Makyo.  So the error is in a charm?
<gary_poster> I mean
<gary_poster> the race condition is within the charm tests, or within the GUI?
<gary_poster> If it is within the charm tests, I would suggest making the charm release and filing a bug for the error
<gary_poster> huwshimi, not exactly.  See #2 of http://jujugui.wordpress.com/2013/10/11/javascript-promise-error-handling-tricks/
<huwshimi> gary_poster: Thanks, I'll take a look
<gary_poster> huwshimi, the fact that you have a hang is a real error, but the problem with promises is quite possibly hiding the real cause
<gary_poster> Makyo, then we can work on the test failure
<gary_poster> It is very late I know, but if you see this and feel like it, yeah, I say push the branch if what I describe is the circumstance.
<gary_poster> If not, let's do it first thing tomorrow morning
 * gary_poster steps out for good for the evening
<Makyo> gary_poster, for tomorrow, will do. It's just one of the tests trying to deploy a service named juju-gui when one already exists; other code is fine. Either race, or old service not being torn down properly. All other tests pass. Going to push/make card.
<rick_h_> bah, qa'ing ingestoin over mifi fml
<luca__> gary_poster: Do you know if Huw has started the Cloud style guidelines stuff?
<frankban> guihelp: I need one review + QA for https://codereview.appspot.com/15020043 (python/quickstart). Thanks!
<gary_poster> luca__, is that a GUI task?  it doesn't sound familiar
<gary_poster> frankban, looking
<frankban> gary_poster: thanks
<luca__> gary_poster: I asked Huw to create this: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B7XG_QBXNwY1NFRjWW1MQkNkVWs/edit?usp=drive_web
<luca__> gary_poster: in code
<gary_poster> luca__, he has not started.  he's been focused on bundle work
<luca__> gary_poster: ok
<gary_poster> hey frankban, my quickstart output is odd (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6257180/) and machine 0's /var/log/juju/unit-juju-gui-0.log is concerning (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6257172/).  Thoughts?  Do you want machine-0 log too?  Looks like I might have to edit it to get some passwords out
<frankban> gary_poster: hum... what version of juju-core are you using?
<gary_poster> oh!  weird
<gary_poster> 1.14.1-saucy-amd64 .  Sorry, nm, I'll update my system
<frankban> gary_poster: my first guess is that you still need --upload-tools
<gary_poster> frankban, $ which juju
<gary_poster> /usr/bin/juju
<frankban> gary_poster: weird... so, you are not using the compiled one...
<gary_poster> frankban, no, I flip that in and out as needed.  prefer to use released on for qa
<gary_poster> released one
<frankban> gary_poster: so it seems 1.14 is not able to find the right tools
<frankban> gary_poster: what juju-core version do we support? 
<gary_poster> frankban, for quickstart I am fine with support 1.16
<gary_poster> supporting
<frankban> gary_poster: cool, that's what i thought.
<frankban> gary_poster: I am trying now with juju-core from ppa:juju/stable (1.16.0)
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> frankban, I had some more suggestions in rv.  Updating my system software now...
<frankban> gary_poster: ack, agreed, thanks
<frankban> gary_poster: and coverage for manage.run in the next branch ;-)
<gary_poster> :-)
<frankban> gary_poster: where do you want me to put the juju-quickstart packages? ppa:juju-gui-charmers/stable?
<hatch> morning all
<rick_h_> party
<hatch> rick_h_: not sure if you saw this http://jsbin.com/udiMIXo/2/edit
<rick_h_> hatch: cool yea
<rick_h_> hatch: looks like chrome is giving a traceback which is nice
<rick_h_> and if we have a single helper function we re-use it makes it easy to drop a debugger in there before the console.error to step into things I think
<gary_poster> frankban, yes
<hatch> exactly - I was thinking of putting that in index.html or app.js or something so that it's easy to do just that
<rick_h_> hatch: well I'm for doing a promises.js file which adds it in the namespace. 
<rick_h_> but yea, and app.js can include it for everyone or something
<hatch> trick is that it 'must' be included before any promises are used :)
 * rick_h_ is just hateful of putting more stuff in index/app.js
<rick_h_> and if we need to tweak/add code ... 
<frankban> gary_poster: ok thanks, will also copy over the required jujuclient and websocket-client binaries from the juju stable ppa
<gary_poster> frankban, cool--or have ours depend on stable?
<gary_poster> either way is fine with me
<hatch> rick_h_: yeah I'll figure out a good way to get it in there - I didn't spend much time on it last night
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, I'm flying off the top of my head as well 
<frankban> gary_poster: aha! nice idea, forgot we have that option
 * gary_poster restarts
<frankban> gary_poster: in case if you are going to QA now, i pushed the changes you requested
<gary_poster> frankban, cool.  already in progress :-)
<frankban> gary_poster: ok, and re ppa dependencies, I suppose they are only used during builds. We need those dependencies for apt-get installing the binary
<gary_poster> frankban, mm good point.  so maybe a separate PPA would be better?  We hope to put this stable eventually anyway
<frankban> gary_poster: a separate ppa seems reasonable
<hatch> oh Sweet there is gona be Yoga
<gary_poster> why is my clock no longer showing on the desktop :-(
<gary_poster> and the option to do so in Ubuntu setting is grayed out :-(
<rick_h_> gary_poster: it's Makyo's latest sabotage attempt
<hatch> gary_poster: you're in fold-space, sorry there is no time
<gary_poster> We don't like clocks anymore
<rick_h_> puling no punches
<gary_poster> :-)
 * hatch has been reading sci-fi lately
<gary_poster> frankban, qa good.  relatedly, could you comment on the juju switch branch from Frank?  Maybe my concerns are unfounded.  https://code.launchpad.net/~themue/juju-core/053-env-more-script-friendly/+merge/191640
<gary_poster> OK trying to restart to see if I get a clock back :-/
<frankban> gary_poster: what's your idea to avoid using --version before calling "juju switch"? 
<gary_poster> Makyo's nefarious plan to deprive me of a clock on my desktop and prevent my ability to intone the sacred call to meeting has been defeated, via judicious and clever use of restarting my computer.
<rick_h_> gary_poster: when all else fails!
<gary_poster> :-)
 * Makyo shakes fist toward the heavens, "Curses!  I'll get you NEXT time, Poster!"
<gary_poster> lol
<Makyo> Actually, got a dog laying on me.  Probably better to pet his head menacingly.
<gary_poster> lol
<rick_h_> lmao, but you weren't in here earlier wtf
<Makyo> Power outage.
<Makyo> But snow, so it's a trade-off.
<gary_poster> frankban, if 1.16 then expect format 1, otherwise expect to use flag and get format 2 <shrug>
<gary_poster> Makyo, thank you for your heroic efforts last night.  Take off early today or something
<Makyo> Oh, np, feels good to get it out there! My charm's up and running and stable on EC2 still, so I think it's okay.
<Makyo> Hopefully just that test.
<frankban> gary_poster: that way we still need to check "juju version", right? so what's wrong with 1.16 expect format 1, otherwise expect format 2 without flags?
<gary_poster> frankban, oh, yeah, same diff
<gary_poster> frankban, my point was that we would have to look at version number
<frankban> gary_poster: yes, I agree. So you are were asking if another way can be found to achieve the same without having to use "juju version", correct?
<gary_poster> frankban, precisely.  and also I was asking if you agreed that forcing us to use version is pretty clunky, and breaking the behavior of the saucy released switch statement is a bad idea generally.
<Makyo> jujugui call in 10
<gary_poster> I was typing it :-)
<frankban> gary_poster: ack. I'll add a comment. unrelated: could you please create a PPA for juju-quickstart? I can only create personal ones.
<Makyo> Yeah but I was WINNING
<Makyo> Sorry.
<gary_poster> frankban, oh, sure.
<gary_poster> lol
<TheMue> gary_poster, frankban: so dropping this CL to keep the well known behavior?
<TheMue> gary_poster, frankban: and for future scripts maybe a new command get-env?
<frankban> TheMue: maybe the original --raw was a better idea. returning just the string or exiting with an error if no default env is configured
<gary_poster> TheMue, right, new command or --raw.  I don't think saying "switch is new" is a good argument for breaking something that was released in saucy
<TheMue> frankban: and when used with a new env name or with --list? error message?
<frankban> TheMue: oh... but then we cannot distinguish between "no such argument" and "no environment". So...
<TheMue> frankban: yes?
<gary_poster> TheMue, and fwiw my interest is primarily in encouring what seems like a good stewardship choice for Juju here.  We can ultimately work around whatever you all do.
<frankban> TheMue: "juju switch --raw" returning just an env name or nothing (empty string) if no env configured
<frankban> script then can do something like try: juju switch --raw; except error: juju switch (and parse)
<TheMue> gary_poster: reasonable
<frankban> TheMue, gary_poster ^^^
<frankban> TheMue: that way we can avoid checking the juju version
<TheMue> frankban: and "juju switch --raw foo" or "juju switch --raw --list foo"?
<TheMue> frankban: w/o raw the command is allowed that way
<gary_poster> frankban, sounds fine to me.  I'm basically OK with any solution that everyone else likes and does not break Juju saucy release compatibility
<frankban> TheMue: for the list it can be a newline separated list. for setting I don't see the value of --raw
<TheMue> frankban: the problem imho is, that it is a reading, listing and setting command in one, even in one run
<TheMue> frankban: so return an error? or do a simplified output?
<frankban> TheMue: or just ignore the flag?
<TheMue> frankban: can do, but doesn't feel very clean to me
<TheMue> frankban: but you're my customers, your wish is my demand *lol*
<Makyo> jujugui call in 1
<gary_poster> frankban, https://launchpad.net/~juju-gui/+archive/quickstart-beta
<frankban> TheMue: re "juju switch --raw something", from the script perspective the only important thing is the exit code imho. so, the ouput could just be the raw new environment, or nothing, are what you think is consistent
<gary_poster> TheMue, "it is a reading, listing and setting command in one, even in one run": I agree, though there is plenty of UNIX-y precendent for this sort of thing.  (/me tries to remember an example)
<TheMue> gary_poster: maybe, but that doesn't make it better
<gary_poster> TheMue, fair enough :-)
<TheMue> frankban: ok, I'll take a simplified output then
<TheMue> frankban: so --raw stays --raw for all operations
<frankban> TheMue: sounds good, the important bit is that "juju switch --raw" without a default env does not exit with an error, but just have no output
<frankban> TheMue: so we know that the feature is there, the flag is there, but the environment is missing
<frankban> TheMue: how does it sound?
<TheMue> frankban: eh, no arg and no default is no error but also no output? hmmm, have to make a big note in the code for it. :)
<frankban> TheMue: "juju switch --raw" with no env -> no error, no output, right. it seems sane to me. without --raw it is the same as now: no error, some human friendly output
<TheMue> frankban: yeah, it notifies a human being, but no script
<TheMue> frankban: btw, you know how I can set my branch back to 2 revisions before?
<frankban> TheMue: I guess "bzr merge . -r something" is the right command. I don't remember the "something" part
<TheMue> frankban: just found bzr revert -r<NUM>
<TheMue> frankban: yeah, worked, nice
<frankban> cool
<Makyo> jujugui someone give me the link to the hangout, diff. laptop
<rick_h_> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/Z2FyeS5wb3N0ZXJAY2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbQ.t3m5giuddiv9epub48d9skdaso?authuser=1
<hatch> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/Z2FyeS5wb3N0ZXJAY2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbQ.t3m5giuddiv9epub48d9skdaso?authuser=1
 * hatch too slow
<Makyo> I get "The Party is Over" :S
<rick_h_> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/Z2FyeS5wb3N0ZXJAY2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbQ.t3m5giuddiv9epub48d9skdaso ?
<Makyo> Nope… will see if I can recover on the S76
<hatch> maybe you need to be logged in with your canonical account
<Makyo> I am
<hatch> oh hmm odd
<hatch> click the link in the calendar?
<hatch> that's all I got :)
<Makyo> Did that, got party is over, why I asked.  1sec
<hatch> Makyo: invited
<hatch> see if that helps
<gary_poster> Makyo, if you can't join soon we'll go to another room
<bac> hi rick_h_, thanks for landing my branch.  everything was good?
<rick_h_> bac: yea, one test was removed I didn't understand, but wanted to move it along
<rick_h_> bac: qa'd well and landed. Will watch staging
<bac> rick_h_: thanks
<bac> rick_h_: sorry about the lack of reviewee comments.  :(
<rick_h_> bac: all good, it fit together as I went
<rick_h_> I like to write 'thinking' comments so most you can ignore
<bac> that one test was removed b/c it was testing a side-effect that no longer occurred
<rick_h_> ah, gotcha
<bac> rick_h_: did you fix the typos before landing or do i need to do that as a trivial branch?
<rick_h_> bah! I forgot in the long qa process :/
<bac> ok, i may do it in a little while
<hatch> http://jsbin.com/udiMIXo/2/edit
<rick_h_> gary_poster: heads up that orange did a charmworld release yesterday I think. So some of our things (like the bundle icon and such) should play nice with manage.j.c 
<gary_poster> rick_h_, cool, thank you
<rick_h_> gary_poster: we'll still need another for backfill/proof but at least the release should be good against charmworld
<hatch> should we move our dailys earlier 1h now? I don't think there is anyone on the west coast any longer?
<gary_poster> oh, hatch, great point.  Makyo, jujugui, wdyt?
<hatch> that's 9am for me, so that' gives me 1h before the meeting to get settled so I'd be ok with it
<frankban> gary_poster: sounds good
<rick_h_> gary_poster: +1
<frankban> guihelp: quickstart package QA -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6258045/  (I am currently qaing this in an lxc, another QA would help, thanks!)
<gary_poster> frankban, why do we have to install python-software-properties?  can't our package depend on it?
<frankban> gary_poster: python-software-properties is for apt-add-repository
<gary_poster> frankban, oh :-) k
<hatch> the icecream email is no longer legible haha
<gary_poster> frankban, why do we want that instead of add-apt-repository?
<frankban> gary_poster: it's the same script: apt-add is a symlink to add-apt (I used the former because I like the spelling more ;-)
<gary_poster> frankban, :-) .  
<gary_poster> frankban, I am doing qa if was not obvious :-)
<frankban> gary_poster: heh, thanks!
<gary_poster> frankban, I need saucy build, and I need amd64
<gary_poster> or at least saucy build :-)
<gary_poster> frankban, I can copy one over.  Do you want me to?
<hatch> gary_poster: chainable done() http://jsbin.com/udiMIXo/5/edit
<hatch> now back to real work :)
<gary_poster> hatch that is chainable but (a) does not return or throw the error as it should and (b) it doesn't reliably happen at end
<frankban> gary_poster: yes please, so we also require jujuclient and websocket i saucy. There are still no saucy packages in the juju stable ppa
<gary_poster> ! ok
<hatch> gary_poster: a) nope not there yet b) no but this allows you to return a done() from your api and still have it throw reliable errors but still be chainable
<gary_poster> cool hatch
<hatch> I may have found a way to do what you want with the wrapping but I'll work on that this weekend/next week
<gary_poster> frankban, python-jujuclient and python-websocket-client are in saucy itself
<gary_poster> so they don't need to be in ppa
<frankban> gary_poster: oh, cool
<gary_poster> (but I copied them before I learned that :-) )
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: could you explain what the problem is with changing the output of the switch command, please?
<frankban> gary_poster: ok, I'll delete those from ppa and make another bould of quickstart for saucy
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: i'm not sure we provide compatibility guarantees for all the output of every command, and i'm thinking this would be easy enough to work around with a simple regex match
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: i'd really like to keep things as simple as possible when we can
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, pasting from previous bits: """I don't think saying "switch is new" is a good argument for breaking something that was released in saucy""" """fwiw my interest is primarily in encouring what seems like a good stewardship choice for Juju here.  We can ultimately work around whatever you all do.""" """I'm basically OK with any solution that everyone else likes and does not break Juju saucy release compatibil
<gary_poster> ity"""
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: i'm not sure what compatibility guarantees we provide
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, then that's for the juju team to decide.
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, I gave my opinion :-)
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: :-)
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: i guess i have a horror of creeping cruft that all there just because of compatibility issues
<rogpeppe> s/that/that's
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: i'd much prefer to say "this release has changed the output of the juju switch command"
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, completely understandable.  If you all already have a known guide for backwards compatibility decisions, then stick to it.  If you don't have a known guide, then it seems like a worthy practical/philosophical discussion to have and agreement to reach.
<gary_poster> It seemed like there was not a guide
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: i agree
<gary_poster> So I was putting in my $.02
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: thanks
<gary_poster> welcome, rogpeppe  :-)
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: do you have scripts that rely on the current output?
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, yes
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, we wanted something more machine readable and raised the issue
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, because in 1.16 the output seems geared for humans
<gary_poster> so I think that's where this particular discussion/branch originated
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: so would you find it awkward to cope with the format change?
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, nope.  See above, """fwiw my interest is primarily in encouring what seems like a good stewardship choice for Juju here.  We can ultimately work around whatever you all do."""
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: ok cool
<gary_poster> except s/encouring/encouraging/ :-P
<rogpeppe> TheMue: can we then go with my proposal for the time being, and if compatibility of the switch command output is considered a significant issue, we can change it later to be compatible with 1.16 ?
<rogpeppe> TheMue: i.e. keep it simple to start with
<TheMue> rogpeppe: i've just changed it back *gnah*
<rogpeppe> TheMue: sorry!
<rogpeppe> TheMue: at least you'll still have the other stuff in the revision history...
<TheMue> rogpeppe: I do have
<rogpeppe> TheMue: and the current state, i mean, so if we want to revert to using --raw, we can
<TheMue> rogpeppe: so i'll take a revision, the changes out of it and create a new clean branch *sigh*
<rogpeppe> TheMue: no, just revert the changes and re-propose
<rogpeppe> TheMue: i.e. bzr revert -r <previous-revision>' bzr commit
<rogpeppe> s/'/;/
<TheMue> rogpeppe: I've done it already with the latest revision to get back to --raw
<TheMue> rogpeppe: now the branch is somehow unclean
<rogpeppe> TheMue: what do you mean by "unclean"?
<TheMue> rogpeppe: there are now more files in the change than I've changed
<gary_poster> frankban, still waiting on LP copy :-/ hopefully finished soon.
<rogpeppe> TheMue: try merging trunk
<gary_poster> https://launchpad.net/~juju-gui/+archive/quickstart-beta/+packages
<frankban> gary_poster: yeah, that's the build I launched, waiting on the copy
<TheMue> rogpeppe: it said "nothing to do"
<frankban> gary_poster: it's ready!
<gary_poster> frankban, cool thanks :-) retrying
<TheMue> rogpeppe: but I'll try the reverting now
<gary_poster> frankban, worked, and quickstart is running fine.  This is probably enough of a QA given the fact that I am now essentially doing a QA of the previous branch, but I'll see it to completion just in case :-)
<frankban> gary_poster: thanks! I run it too. cool: from "requesting Juju GUI deployment" to "juju-gui/0 is ready" in 58 secs
<TheMue> rogpeppe: so, proposed again, but too many also changed files
<TheMue> rogpeppe: and merging trunk doesn't help
<gary_poster> frankban, :-) awesome, yeah fast for me too.
<gary_poster> frankban, we can add a time flag to show each step later ;-)
<frankban> gary_poster: if you use --debug it will show times
<gary_poster> frankban, lol awesome
<gary_poster> frankban, qa good for me
<frankban> gary_poster: great thanks. fwiw, the output with --debug: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6258353/
<gary_poster> awesome :-)
<rogpeppe> TheMue: ah, i understand what you've done now
<rogpeppe> TheMue: if you're not careful you'll revert quite a few changes in trunk!
<TheMue> rogpeppe: yes, i've done a merging of trunk before, and that has been reverted now too
<TheMue> rogpeppe: but now I simply created a new branch, a cleaner one ;)
<rogpeppe> TheMue: ok, fair enough
<rogpeppe> TheMue: you can still use the original CL, i think, BTW
<rogpeppe> TheMue: though you'll need to push --overwrite
<TheMue> rogpeppe: has been quicker that way
<hatch> Makyo|Air: MakyoOnAir would be a better name :)
<Makyo|Air> OH man
<hatch> lol yeah!
<MakyoOnAir> Good call :)
<MakyoOnAir> bzr set up and working \o/ Go set up and working \o/ Ubuntu vm mostly working \o/
<hatch> nice!
 * hatch copies and renames the panzoommodule.....bug fixed
<hatch> how about we just run two identical versions of the module?
<hatch> lol
<rick_h_> PanZoomRemoveMe
<hatch> honestly this is driving me nuts - I KNOW it's keeping a reference somewhere, I Just can't find it
<hatch> and this 'fix' clearly indicates the same
<hatch> :/
<hatch> oh look at the time...I'm sick
<hatch> *caugh caugh*
<rick_h_> hatch: seriously 2-line it and let's sit down next week. There's got to be a way to wrap a net around the thing getting accessed to find out who's doing it
<rick_h_> just keep your notes so we can figure out where you are :)
<rick_h_> and don't burn them in a rage tonight
<hatch> I would kill for interfaces and 'frozen' objects right now
<rick_h_> lmao
<rick_h_> I believe I've heard this argument somewhere before?
<hatch> wonder how long it would take me to integrate this https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/JavaScript/Reference/Global_Objects/Object/freeze haha
<hatch> *caugh* typescript *caugh*
 * hatch runs
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, that's what i mean. There must be some way to wrap an attribute or a Node with a net to catch access/changes
<rick_h_> what was that? I think you triggered one of my /ignore filters in my irc client
<MakyoOnAir> HAhaha
<rick_h_> hatch: take a break and peek at this for me and antdillon 
<rick_h_> https://codereview.appspot.com/14960044/
<hatch> lol!
<rick_h_> hatch: ^^
<hatch> can do
<rick_h_> hatch: thanks
<rick_h_> antdillon: review and reviewer lined up ^^
<hatch> oh I thought we weren't removing those buttons until we had a new place for them :)
<rick_h_> don't ask me, I'm just an lbox proxy
<hatch> lol
<hatch> I'm sure it's fine - I just remember that from a meeting or something
<hatch> maybe that has changed
<hatch> I'm all for removing code!
<hatch> especially topology code *caugh*
<MakyoOnAir> Lets just make sure that we can get the tasks that need to be done finished, too :P
<hatch> rick_h_: this left the assets in - intended?
<rick_h_> hatch: again I didn't even look at it
<hatch> ohh ok I'll include that in the review
<rick_h_> hatch: address questions to antdillon please :) I'm trying to get my tests in before EOD before I lie to gary_poster 
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> it's past antdillon's EOD!
<hatch> LIES
<hatch> we work for Canonical, there is no EOD
<gary_poster> :-)
<rick_h_> on a friday before a trip...there's an EOD
<hatch> or maybe that's just my crappy work/life ballance haha
 * MakyoOnAir makes sure to pack plenty of earplugs to drown out the sound of hatch working through the night.
<hatch> yeah, I have two talks to write/prepare for in the coming weeks
<hatch> probably end up doing that at night
<hatch> MakyoOnAir: you can help
<hatch> lol
<MakyoOnAir> Ffff.
<MakyoOnAir> Oh, and FWIW, if we can make it to caltrain, I believe that's still running, but will be busy with BART down.
<MakyoOnAir> That'll get us into the city, where MUNI is still running.
<MakyoOnAir> Burlingame is a caltrain stop, I just don't know how close the hotel is to the station.
<MakyoOnAir> Kind of a stupid solution, but at least it is one.
<hatch> so did the BART ppl actually strike?
<MakyoOnAir> Yeah,
<hatch> last I read it was still undecided
<MakyoOnAir> As of midnight last night.
<hatch> $60-90k/yr wasn't enough I guess
<hatch> (going from the news article I read)
<MakyoOnAir> With weak benefits and in the bay area? No.
<hatch> Just because an area is expensive to live in doesn't mean you should get paid a lot to be there
<MakyoOnAir> That's not how cost of living disparities work.
<hatch> well for example - in a northern oil community here it's crazy crazy expensive to live because everyone makes so much money (150k+) but that doesn't mean the people at a gas station/coffee shop make that
<MakyoOnAir> A location is not simply defined by the average cost of living and the average wage; otherwise, there would be no restaurants in Silicon Valley because none of the waiters would say yes to $3/hr + tips, which is going rate here in northern Colorado.
<MakyoOnAir> That's a manufactured community, and if you want to see how well those worked out in the past, read up on the Pullman Company communities.
<hatch> well this one has a few companies but I know what you're getting at
<MakyoOnAir> My old roommate lives in one of them. He pays $1,200/mo for a studio apartment.
<MakyoOnAir> they're ridiculous.
<gary_poster> Bargain for NYC ;-)
<MakyoOnAir> Right? :D
<gary_poster> and SFO I bet
<MakyoOnAir> Anyway, lets save this for not-work.
<MakyoOnAir> Just FWIW, it sounds like Caltrain and MUNI are still up and running.
<hatch> I wonder what they get paid ;)
<hatch> gary_poster: do you know anything about this landscape removal branch?
<hatch> I'm trying to decide if some code should be removed or not...
<gary_poster> hey hatch did you make the bundle with position annotations yet
<gary_poster> hatch, no I had not seen it
<rick_h_> benji: you around around?
<gary_poster> hatch, I'm a bit concerned about it tbh
<hatch> gary_poster: nope I have not
<hatch> but that's only because I figured out without a doubt that it wasn't the bundle causing the issues
<gary_poster> hatch k np.  would have liked to demo it to Antonio :-)
<gary_poster> hatch, oh ok.  want me to do it?
<hatch> if you could, sorry I thought it was needed for next week
<hatch> not today
<gary_poster> hatch re: ant's branch, make card for it and let's discuss with Luca?  Or, make absolutely sure that existing Landscape functionality is not replaced
<gary_poster> hatch, np
<gary_poster> it wasn't
<gary_poster> just had a thought that it would be nice to have now
<gary_poster> and we should get that ready for qa anyway
 * gary_poster behind today. :-(
<hatch> ok well I can do it right after ants branch
<rick_h_> bah, /me hangs head in shame. 
<rick_h_> spent last hour trying to figure out why I can't Mock this damn thing and it's sitting in the docs with a full page and all :/
<hatch> rick_h_: review done
<rick_h_> antdillon: ^^
<bcsaller> hatch: did that fix for the events work for you?
<hatch> gary_poster: ok done the review - have you started on the new bundle or would you like me to?
<gary_poster> hatch go for it thx
<hatch> bcsaller: negative, there is some other 'shared' state which is causing 'this.events' in the initializer to be populated with the subscriptions already
<hatch> but I haven't tracked that down yet
<bcsaller> really seems like copying the object would fix that 
<hatch> bcsaller: creating a clone of the panzoommodule and renaming it fixes it :P
<hatch> bcsaller: nope the issue is that it's stored on a parent objects prototype (as far as I've got)
<hatch> gary_poster: ok on it
<hatch> luca__: are you actually here? :)
 * hatch waits for him to go offline :P
<luca__> hatch: no :P
<luca__> hatch: just opened my laptop :)
<luca__> hatch: hows it going?
<hatch> haha sucks when that happens ;)
<hatch> good good - just wanted to chat about the landscape and footer removal stuff
<hatch> but that can wait until next week
<hatch> since you're not here
<luca__> hatch: sure :)
<hatch> rick_h_: ok I have pushed the new bundle....
<hatch> it's auto ingest now?
<rick_h_> hatch: hopefully, never done it myself
<hatch> lol
<hatch> how will I know?
<rick_h_> if nto abentley might be able to tell us what I did wrong
<rick_h_> hatch: it'll show up in 15ish
<hatch> ok cool - well then I'm going to go grab some lunch
<hatch> ^ gary_poster maybe the bundle will be there in 15 mins :)
<rick_h_> hatch: well it made it to staging http://staging.jujucharms.com/~hatch/bundle/wiki/envExport
<rick_h_> hatch: not on mjc yet
<hatch> rick_h_: cool, works awesome :)
<hatch> shows a definite issue with the bundle view though
<rick_h_> hatch: cool did it hit mjc?
<hatch> will need some discussion
<hatch> not sure, I'm on staging
<rick_h_> hmm, still no. :/
 * rick_h_ wonders wtf on that 
<hatch> that's ok though
<hatch> at least for this use case
<rick_h_> hatch: well it might be a sign of issues on production charmworld, so I'll disagree a bit :)
<rick_h_> it's ok for your purposes, but hmmm'ing on my end
<hatch> haha ok, well for this demo :)
<gary_poster> hatch, I see it great.  interesting that the zoom doesn't work, even without removing the two lines you mentioned :-/  Thank you for doing that!
<hatch> gary_poster: exactly...about the zoom. heh np :)
<gary_poster> Makyo, when you have a free moment, we have d3 pan/zoom bundle vis issue for you :-)
<gary_poster> Makyo, http://comingsoon.jujucharms.com/sidebar/search/bundle/~hatch/wiki/6/envExport/:flags:/charmworldv3/?text=hatch
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> if you click on a relation
<gary_poster> then you get "Are you sure you want to remove this relation?" heh and ugh :-)
<MakyoOnAir> Oops :)
<MakyoOnAir> I'll peek in a few.
<hatch> gary_poster: maybe add to your list a discussion of a better way to do the bundle visualization
<hatch> er better way to display it
<MakyoOnAir> Bleh, yeah.
<hatch> I have some ideas but nothing that's really groundbreaking haha
<MakyoOnAir> Yeah, color me surprised :)
 * hatch opens up crayola box
<MakyoOnAir> Do want to hear them, though.  Want to talk now or wait for next week?
<hatch> next week is fine, unless you are going to work on it now
<MakyoOnAir> Nah. I'm almost set up on this machine and I think, like gary_poster said, I may take off a bit early today.
<MakyoOnAir> But I should be set up with this computer for the sprint.  Will bring the other one just in case, maybe, but hopefully not have to use it.
<hatch> oh awesome
<hatch> I definitely want to see how you have it all setup
<MakyoOnAir> It'll just be my home machine from now on.  Certainly go enough power.
<MakyoOnAir> got
<hatch> so what do you have in the Ubuntu vm? anything?
<MakyoOnAir> juju-core, go, lbox.  Used to use it for bzr, but I just tested that out and it seems to be working from metal.  I'll keep the vm set up  with it, though, just in case I need it
<MakyoOnAir> It's just server, though, so I don't even have X.  I just run make devel there and have networking set up so that I can see it.  All of the files are NFSd in, so I can edit locally and refresh to see changes.
<hatch> cool cool
<MakyoOnAir> PRobably pretty similar, just different work around to get things moving, since it's vbox instead of parallels.
<gary_poster> hatch, ok, added.  Makyo, +1
<rick_h_> gary_poster: https://codereview.appspot.com/14789043/ if you get time. Reviewer comments added
<hatch> ahh right right
<rick_h_> hatch: add a non-approved charm to your bundle if you get a sec please. 
<hatch> rick_h_: FINE!
<gary_poster> heh
<rick_h_> hatch: :P 
<hatch> anyone in particular?
<gary_poster> hatch, expose a charm too?  See if it is in the export?
<hatch> sure
<gary_poster> rick_h_, I'll review now if you can get it landed.  if you won't do anything with it till later I'll postpone.  Zero pressure on you, just helping me prioritize.  You have time for a landing?
<rick_h_> gary_poster: so I can get it landed today as long as you find nothing major. 
<gary_poster> hatch bug 1241782: I guess there's our answer
<rick_h_> if it'll be > 1hr of clean up or rework it'll have to wait until flight or CA
<_mup_> Bug #1241782: juju-gui export does not include exposed ports <juju-gui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1241782>
<gary_poster> rick_h_, ok cool, on it
<rick_h_> hatch: actually nvm
<rick_h_> oh wait, that's just no icon...hmmm lookin
<hatch> so...subordinate relation lines are no longer drawn?
 * hatch hopes this isn't just a bug in my branch
<gary_poster> hatch, you have to hover over the wiggly thing member?  been like that forever
<gary_poster> not ideal
<hatch> right, is nagios not a subordinate?
<rick_h_> hatch: daisy
<rick_h_> hatch: as my suggestion for non-approved charm
<gary_poster> correct it is not, hatch.  nrpe IIRC
<rick_h_> hatch: no, nagios is a server, nrpe is the subordinate I believe
<hatch> ahh
<hatch> rick_h_: so you don't need my bundle updated?
<rick_h_> hatch: yes please
<rick_h_> hatch: with daisy
<rick_h_> I don't know why, but just to include something :/
<hatch> odd that a wiki bundle would have daisy but OH FINE
<hatch> :P
<rick_h_> hatch: please, it's named 'exportedEnv
<hatch> rofl
<hatch> maybe that's a feature request it should ask me what to name the export :)
<hatch> to the bug tracker!
<hatch> rick_h_:  pushed
<rick_h_> hatch: cool, will wait for update. Want to verify all the icon/non-approved stuff works right
<hatch> https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1241804
<_mup_> Bug #1241804: When exporting an environment it should ask for the environment name <juju-gui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1241804>
<hatch> :)
<gary_poster> rick_h_, LGTM with lots of suggestions (and no required changes!  If you are not compelled, leave it).
<rick_h_> gary_poster: thanks, looking now
<rick_h_> gary_poster: definitely some good ones, the original parser error should be put into the debug_info section of the ProofError for instance
<gary_poster> cool
<rick_h_> gary_poster: the one thing is that the next step is to add the relation checks into BundleProof. Since it's outside the service block and more of higher level than a charm check
<rick_h_> gary_poster: if that had been there would you feel different about the BundleProof? 
<rick_h_> maybe not since the issue is that is still doing work/finding a charm and such
<rick_h_> yea, not happy with that still :/
<gary_poster> that's what I was about to say.  the two issues were yours (imports) and mine (work)
<gary_poster> the relaton aspect changes none of that
<gary_poster> relation
<rick_h_> gary_poster: right
<rick_h_> gary_poster: yea, just needed to simplify the view function, but this still feels odd so will think on it some more. Maybe time to create something more substantial for the proof view than a single function in the BundleApi class
<gary_poster> rick_h_, even if it were a view/bundleUtils.py? <shrug>
<rick_h_> heh, yea see you commented on _proof_bundle being too big still without all that code
<gary_poster> right
<rick_h_> gary_poster: yea, it'd just be the first time everything in the Api wasn't in that single class
<rick_h_> gary_poster: so tried to avoid it a bit, but I do like being a trend-setter :)
<gary_poster> heh :-)
<rick_h_> ok, thank you very much for the time to go through that gary_poster 
<gary_poster> welcome rick_h_ thanks for the branch :-)
<rick_h_> off to get the boy from day care and will poke at it some more in-flight I think
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> safe travels!
<hatch> hmm it doesn't appear to be updating my bundle
<hatch> sweet fixed the bundle bug
<hatch> I can now relax
<hatch> well, and clean up the disaster that is my 'working branch'
<hatch> :D
<MakyoOnAir> hatch: [,,,].join() === ",,"
<MakyoOnAir> wat
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> jujugui, here's my take on 0.11.0 changelog, adapted from Makyo's and bzr log -l 50, and my own fevered imagination.  Comments welcome.  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6259652/
<MakyoOnAir> Oh, did that not make it in? :(
<gary_poster> Makyo, it did!  As I said this morning on the call, I wanted to tweak it.  There were a few items that were wrong (because the kanban cards were wrong) and some items missing (only in the log) and then I wanted to rearrange from features to fixes to flagged.  I'll update the release doc with my suggested approach for the future
<hatch> MakyoOnAir: lol love js sometimes
<hatch> sometimes...not so much
<hatch> gary_poster: reading
<MakyoOnAir> Oh, right, yeah.  I was trying to pick the kanban cards that weren't in the last release.  That sounds good!
<gary_poster> lol, removing "- Prevent"
<hatch> lol
<hatch> that's the best part!
<gary_poster> <snort>
<hatch> if the charm browser s/were/was
<hatch> unless thats some proper English thing and I just can't read
<gary_poster> hatch actually that's correct subjunctive case, pretty sure
<hatch> gary_poster: I'd remove the 'Fullscreen charm details tabs were....' item as it's not really relevant to the users as they never had that in their codebase
<gary_poster> hatch, yeah ok, wondered about that
<hatch> looks good :) although I still can't get the onboard flag to work haha
<gary_poster> hatch yeah me either.  that's why I phrased that one the way I did :-/
<hatch> proposing the bundle fix
<gary_poster> yay!
<hatch> 1 line fix
<hatch> lol
<hatch> I transfered a .ca domain name to name.com today and the email said "Your domain was transfered, that was sure fast, eh?"
<hatch> I lol'd
<hatch> jujugui looking for a real quick QA and review (1line) https://codereview.appspot.com/15070044/
<gary_poster> hatch LGTM but how about a test?  should be easy enough :-) if you push back once I'll give in and give you an LGTM though :-)
<gary_poster> hatch and good catch
<rick_h_> hatch: you bundle is now under http://staging.jujucharms.com/~hatch/bundle/wiki/TestBundle since you changed the name between revs
<hatch> gary_poster: thanks, and yes sorry I'll add a test
<hatch> I still think that this is an issue with the system, but at least it's fixed properly :)
<gary_poster> cool hatch.  want me to LGTM it so you don't have to wait for me?  I'll trust you on the test :-)
<rick_h_> and yay looks good http://comingsoon.jujucharms.com/sidebar/search/bundle/~hatch/wiki/7/TestBundle/:flags:/charmworldv3/?text=hatch#bws-charms
<hatch> rick_h_: yeah that wasn't there when I mentioned it...must take more than 15mins sometime
<gary_poster> hatch, eh.  it's a module global as I expected. They have a problem everywhere. :-/
<gary_poster> They are a problem everywhere I mean
<hatch> rick_h_: notice that it doesn't show the unapproved charm icon in the bundle topology display?
<hatch> gary_poster: right - but it should be using it as a reference, not as a storage on the parent prototype
<gary_poster> hatch, we're saying the same thing IMO :-)
<hatch> the issue is that nested objects are passed by preference
<hatch> oh...probably right
<hatch> :D
<rick_h_> hatch: no, didn't notice that. I can't see it on my screen. I was checking the Token and the charms listing tab
<hatch> sec just creating a bug with a screenshot
<hatch> https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1241839
<_mup_> Bug #1241839: Bundle topology does not show unapproved charm icons <juju-gui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1241839>
<hatch> ^ rick_h_
<rick_h_> hatch: lol
<rick_h_> hatch: well now you know why I wanted you to add one so badly :P
<hatch> haha
<gary_poster> jujugui, https://codereview.appspot.com/14990046 1 review please?
<gary_poster> fast one, especially if you already looked at the change log :-)
<hatch> on it
<gary_poster> thank you
<hatch> lgtmd
<gary_poster> :-) thanks hatch
<hatch> no prob
 * gary_poster so tired, and didn't get what he needed to get done
<gary_poster> but EoD
<gary_poster> See y'all on Monday!
<gary_poster> I'll be around off an on before then
<gary_poster> and I'll be in SF at 9:30 AM Sunday :-P
<hatch> have a safe trip!
<hatch> I'll be in around 330
#juju-gui 2013-10-20
<hatch> ahoy
#juju-gui 2014-10-13
<luca> rick_h_: http://design.canonical.com/2014/10/designing-machine-view/
<rick_h_> luca: :)
<jrwren> there are screenshots in that blog post with views I've never seen.
<rick_h_> jrwren: older views I hope
<rick_h_> jrwren: or iterations on the design, not sure which ones you're referring to
<kadams54> I'm guessing iterations on the design. It's clearer once I actually read the surrounding context, but when I first skimmed over and saw the animated GIF I did a double take.
<kadams54> guihelp: I need reviews and QA on https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/616
<jrwren> ah, must be the oler iterations on design.
<huwshimi> Morning
#juju-gui 2014-10-14
<kadams54> guihelp: Looking for QA on: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/616
<rick_h_> kadams54: thanks looking at the code
<rick_h_> kadams54: oh, I alreay reviewed that
<kadams54> rick_h_: You've already looked at the code :-)
<rick_h_> kadams54: and hatch did too?
<kadams54> rick_h_: Yeah, you and hatch reviewed it, but I don't think anyone's QA'd.
<rick_h_> kadams54: ah, /me looks around and sees if he can qa it then :)
<kadams54> Or at least, I have no "QA is OK" comments :-)
<rick_h_> kadams54: 100%, loading my env to qa 
<kadams54> rick_h_: Thanks!
<rick_h_> kadams54: getting qa failure here, make clean-all'ing and retrying
<rick_h_> kadams54: qa failures, getting js errors
<rick_h_> kadams54: I'll double check that I can get a clean setup, but can you make sure it's all good there on a clean setup?
<kadams54> Yeah, I'm seeing the same errors now. I just rebased to latest on develop at the end of yesterday, so likely a regression in there somewhere.
<kadams54> I'll debug.
<rick_h_> kadams54: ok cool thanks
<rick_h_> frankban: got a sec?
<frankban> rick_h_: sure
<rick_h_> frankban: I got asked about the juju stable ppa and arm64 builds. He says he got someone in LP to update to enable them
<rick_h_> frankban: if you get a sec, can you poke at it and see if we can build our stack, the python deps, quickstart, etc with that new builder for the latest rev of things please?
<frankban> rick_h_: so, if arm is enabled in the stable ppa we should be able to just release new versions of stuff the usual way right?
<rick_h_> frankban: I hope so, but never tried it so curious
<frankban> rick_h_: is it possible to enable arm also on the quickstart beta ppa? so that we can test there? The only problem I see is re-building packages without bumping the version up. I'll take a look at that, and I'll increase the version if required
<frankban> rick_h_: pairing with Roger now, any deadline?
<rick_h_> frankban: EOD please
<frankban> rick_h_: ok, so I'll start asap
<rick_h_> frankban: ty much
<kadams54> rick_h_: Error fixed, ready for QA, take two.
<rick_h_> kadams54: ty much pulling down
<rick_h_> kadams54: test failure it looks like?
<rick_h_> kadams54: bah, npm issue
<kadams54> rick_h_: yeah, but not legit
<rick_h_> kadams54: cool
<rick_h_> frankban: looking at https://launchpad.net/~juju/+archive/ubuntu/stable/+builds?build_text=&build_state=built it seems it built?
<rick_h_> oh, wow that's sept
<frankban> rick_h_: yeah, it seems we only miss the websocket-client and quickstart arm builds
<rick_h_> frankban: ok, yea it seems it's got to build each dep first
<rick_h_> frankban: so it'll take a few tries to do the deps, then deployer, then quickstart, in series
<frankban> rick_h_: the interface is confusing, there can be an error but then the deb is there
<rick_h_> frankban: so looking at deployer, it failed because of missing python-jujuclient but that's running now https://launchpad.net/~juju/+archive/ubuntu/stable/+build/6360618
<rick_h_> it seems
<frankban> rick_h_: that's what I did when I released everything, and that's true, the dependencies must be either there or in ubuntu. but if you open the dpeloyer you see the armhf deb is there
<frankban> rick_h_: not sure why quickstart didn't run the arm stuff, but perhaps it's because quickstart is copied without rebuilding from the beta ppa
<frankban> rick_h_: so in theory we are all set, except for quickstart
<rick_h_> frankban: cool, the person was worried about the py deps in particular for another project
<rick_h_> frankban: so I think we'll just watch it and try to keep an eye on it
<rick_h_> frankban: but don't worry about it if you hit EOD
<frankban> rick_h_:  ok, I can make a new quickstart release and rebuild the package in the stable ppa when copying if you want
<frankban> rick_h_: oh wait, quickstart has a juju-quickstart_1.4.1+bzr88+ppa25~ubuntu13.10.1_all.deb
<frankban> rick_h_: is it possible that the trailing _all means that deb is used by all the architectures? that's my understanding at least
<rick_h_> frankban: sounds good to me
<frankban> rick_h_: so this should be all good, and if there are problems feel free to redirect requests to me
<rick_h_> frankban: <3 ty
<rick_h_> jujugui call in 5 kanban please
<kadams54> rick_h_, Makyo: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/618 - added services polish
<Makyo> kadams54, cheers, thanks.
<kadams54> Next up: adding the counts section and then making service names clickable.
<kadams54> Changing locations and grabbing lunch…
<kadams54> Changing locations again.
<huwshimi> Morning
<jcw4> huwshimi: morning :)
<huwshimi> hey
#juju-gui 2014-10-15
<rick_h_> morning
<luca> rick_h_: where can I see those tooltips? on ci?
<rick_h_> luca: so the branch landed, should be on QA? I'm going off of kanban
<rick_h_> luca: other channel please
<frankban> guihelp I need another review for https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/620 . anyone available? thanks
<rick_h_> kadams54: can you peek at ^ please when you get time?
<kadams54> rick_h_, frankban: Sure. Taking a look now.
<frankban> kadams54: thanks!
<luca> rick_h_: where you at? I need to show you something
<rick_h_> luca: consider me found
<bac> hey jcsackett, could you look at this charmworld proposal when you have a moment?  https://codereview.appspot.com/158010043
 * bac -> vet
<jcsackett> bac: it'll be sometime after standup, but sure.
<rick_h_> jujugui call in 6 kanban please
<jcsackett> bac: one comment on your mp.
<huwshimi> Morning
<rick_h_> morning huw	
<rick_h_> err huwshimi 
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Hey
<rick_h_> huwshimi: how goes?
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Good thanks. Lots to do
<huwshimi> :)
<rick_h_> yea, no kidding. luca needs to pay off the bugs tracker :P
<huwshimi> :)
#juju-gui 2014-10-16
<frankban> jujugui call in 10 kanban now
<frankban> jujugui call now
<frankban> urulama: call?
<frankban> jrwren: ^^^
<jrwren> ty
<urulama> frankban: sorry, needed to jump out ... 
<frankban> urulama: np
<urulama> frankban: was there anything of notice?
<frankban> urulama: nothing except the usual awesomeness
<urulama> :D :D
<kadams54> guihelp: Looking for reviews/QA on https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/622. That's a new one, in addition to #621, which Makyo and jcsackett are on.
<jcsackett> kadams54: got both of yours, did QA on the new one.
<kadams54> jcsackett: thanks!
<kadams54> jcsackett: pluralization fixed on https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/621 - can I get a +1?
<jcsackett> kadams54: looking now.
<jcsackett> kadams54: i see it fixed in environment-counts.handlebars but not in added-services.handlebars.
<jcsackett> if you fix it the same way, +1, which i'll go ahead and mark the PR with.
<kadams54> jcsackett: Ah, whoops… the HTML in added-services.handlebars was supposed to be removed, as it moved over to environment-count.handlebars.
<jcsackett> kadams54: ah, removing it counts as fixing it. :)
<kadams54> Changing locations, be back shortly.
<rick_h_> howdy all
<kadams54> rick_h_: hey, you stateside yet?
<rick_h_> kadams54: yea, chilling in JFK for 6 more hours :/
<rick_h_> so I expect to be toast tomorrow
<kadams54> 6 hours? Man, that's teh suck.
<rick_h_> well first time chilling in the delta sky club
<rick_h_> wish I had an extra set of clean closthes and I could shower up and feel a lot better I bet
<rick_h_> oh well, lessons learned
<rick_h_> kadams54: Makyo hatch looks like actions is moving along so we'll probably swap that out for debug-log as next after the added services work fyi
<kadams54> ok
<Makyo> \o/
<rick_h_> and put hatch and react to work on some data binding updates :/
<Makyo> Ew
<rick_h_> it'll be a big chunk
<Makyo> Yeah.
<Makyo> There was some good work on that at the sprint, at least.
<rick_h_> to do the jsonschema/databinding updates for that
<rick_h_> yea, though not seen it yet. I'll be curious to check it out
<rick_h_> anyway, just heads up, no action/changes atm
<rick_h_> luca: it's past your bed time :P
<luca> rick_h_: it is!
<luca> rick_h_: just opened my laptop
<rick_h_> :P
<luca> rick_h_: are you home?
<rick_h_> oh, your gf is away right?
<rick_h_> no :( JFK in new york
<luca> rick_h_: she got back a little while ago
<rick_h_> had double flight delays, reschedulings, party party
<luca> rick_h_: ouch :(
<rick_h_> hopefully get on the second flight in 5 more hours
<luca> rick_h_: ....
<rick_h_> and home to my bed a little after midnight local time
<luca> good thing you have all those spare batteries :D
 * rick_h_ crosses fingers
<rick_h_> lol :P
<rick_h_> lessons learned on previous occasions 
<luca> hehe
<rick_h_> bac: <3 ty
<bac> rick_h_: ?
<rick_h_> bac: saw the fix-released email
<rick_h_> ty for doing that for abentley and company
<huwshimi> Morning
<luca> Morning huwshimi 
<huwshimi> luca: Hey
<luca> I’m just about to head off, is there anything you need?
#juju-gui 2014-10-17
<rick_h_> morning
<rick_h_> from good ole home
<kadams54> jujugui: so what's our official test environment? Is it still comingsoon.jujucharms.com?
<rick_h_> kadams54: yes
<rick_h_> kadams54: if by 'test' you mean the qa/latest changes landed?
<kadams54> Yup
<rick_h_> jujugui call in 3
<rick_h_> jujugui forgot I had a dr apt in 10min. I'm out bbl
 * rick_h_ runs away
#juju-gui 2014-10-19
<huwshimi> Morning
<rick_h_> morning huwshimi 
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Hey, had a good weekend?
<rick_h_> huwshimi: meh, working on it. lots to do and zzzzzz
<rick_h_> have some fun on yours?
<huwshimi> rick_h_: That's no good.
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Yeah, hanging out with the family and a friend's wedding.
<rick_h_> ah good stuff
